# Hello. Trump conservative here.



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Welcome home....MAGA!!!!


----------



## FJB (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.




I'm not anti-birth control or Catholic, but everything else I agree with you on. Welcome!!


----------



## AMart (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome aboard. We slay satanic leftists daily here.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome aboard!

Just be careful of the Liberals on this board, they can’t be trusted

MAGA forever!
Lets Go Brandon!


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


You're way out of your league here. Our libturds are dumber than dog shat. So if you like picking on and mocking the special needs, this is for you.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Just be careful of the Liberals on this board, they can’t be trusted
> 
> ...


Funny dude...lol


----------



## FJB (Jan 17, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> You're way out of your league here. Our libturds are dumber than dog shat. So if you like picking on and mocking the special needs, this is for you.





Hey! I'm special needs! You're not really comparing me to them are you?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> You're way out of your league here. Our libturds are dumber than dog shat. So if you like picking on and mocking the special needs, this is for you.


Libturds……That’s a funny joke!
Because they are liberals and smell like turds


----------



## White 6 (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


If you were really conservative, you would not be supporting anybody that would do away with your right to vote and have that vote count.


----------



## daveman (Jan 17, 2022)

White 6 said:


> If you were really conservative, you would not be supporting anybody that would do away with your right to vote and have that vote count.


He didn't say he was a Democrat.


----------



## AMart (Jan 17, 2022)

White 6 said:


> If you were really conservative, you would not be supporting anybody that would do away with your right to vote and have that vote count.


The poster is conservative. Only leftists want dead people, non citizens voting.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 17, 2022)

The anti-birth control is not a conservative value.    It is just more gov't interference in the lives of free people.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 17, 2022)

AMart said:


> The poster is conservative. Only leftists want dead people, non citizens voting.


I have heard that all my life, but the ones caught voting their dead relatives after 2020 have been Republican.  Somebody must have locked the graveyard gates in Chicago.


----------



## FJB (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> The anti-birth control is not a conservative value.    It is just more gov't interference in the lives of free people.




Preventing a pregnancy is a whole lot different than ending it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> Preventing a pregnancy is a whole lot different than ending it.



Absolutely correct.

And considering one of the most common forms of birth control, condoms, also prevent the spread of disease, being against all birth control is ridiculous.


----------



## armadei (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.



Welcome. 

The lefties here are the same as they are everywhere else, with a level of intellect somewhere between dog turd and potato.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> The anti-birth control is not a conservative value.    It is just more gov't interference in the lives of free people.


I say it is a conservative position. As is sex only within marriage.


----------



## ClaireH (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Welcome to USMB Mashmont! Well, you have your wish coming to this board; you will find various interpretations of not only the laws but the board pretty much reflects current political conditions of the country. So if you enjoy hashing out the issues and finding good conversations along the route in defining the particulars, you have come to the right place!


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

White 6 said:


> If you were really conservative, you would not be supporting anybody that would do away with your right to vote and have that vote count.


That makes no sense.  Trump wants all legal votes to count.


----------



## AMart (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> The anti-birth control is not a conservative value.    It is just more gov't interference in the lives of free people.


Anti birth control has been a Catholic value. Poster said nothing about government legislation to eliminate birth control.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.




Feel free to ridicule all these stupid uneducated low information Moon Bats that post on here all you want.  They deserve to be ridiculed because they extremely ignorant in Economics, History, Biology, Climate Science, Ethics and the Constitution.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

armadei said:


> Welcome.
> 
> The lefties here are the same as they are everywhere else, with a level of intellect somewhere between dog turd and potato.


Liberals here are so dumb
They don’t even realize they are being mocked


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I say it is a conservative position. As is sex only within marriage.



Do you support making birth control illegal for single people?    Or at all?


----------



## armadei (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Liberals here are so dumb
> They don’t even realize they are being mocked



Piss off, snake.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> Feel free to ridicule all these stupid uneducated low information Moon Bats that post on here all you want.  They deserve to be ridiculed because they extremely ignorant in Economics, History, Biology, Climate Science, Ethics and the Constitution.


LOL…..Those stoopid Librals on this board believe in stupid things like…

COVID vaccines
Climate change
Evolution
Fair elections


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 17, 2022)

armadei said:


> Welcome.
> 
> The lefties here are the same as they are everywhere else, with a level of intellect somewhere between dog turd and potato.


C'mon man. There's no need to degrade potatoes here.


----------



## miketx (Jan 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> Hey! I'm special needs! You're not really comparing me to them are you?


Joanne!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 17, 2022)

AMart said:


> Anti birth control has been a Catholic value. Poster said nothing about government legislation to eliminate birth control.



That is why I asked the poster.   For clarification.


----------



## FJB (Jan 17, 2022)

miketex said:


> Joanne!




Nope! Nice try April.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> Nope! Nice try April.



Your new moniker catches me off guard.    As I am scrolling I think you are FBJ.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> Feel free to ridicule all these stupid uneducated low information Moon Bats that post on here all you want.  They deserve to be ridiculed because they extremely ignorant in Economics, History, Biology, Climate Science, Ethics and the Constitution.


One other thing I'll add.  I firmly believe the 2020 election was stolen.  Only an imbecile believes the senile incompetent buffoon Biden won 81 million votes,  16 million more than any previous election winner.  The guy was possibly the worst candidate in history, and his rallies proved that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> One other thing I'll add.  I firmly believe the 2020 election was stolen.  Only an imbecile believes the senile incompetent buffoon Biden won 81 million votes,  16 million more than any previous election winner.  The guy was possibly the worst candidate in history, and his rallies proved that.


Amen Brother!

No way anyone could vote against Trump. They obviously used fake Chinese ballots and illegal Mexican votes.
Trump has millions of people at his rallies
The Chinese invented COVID just to beat Trump
MAGA Forever!


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Do you support making birth control illegal for single people?    Or at all?


I would like to have birth control unavailable, particularly for single people.  They shouldn't be having sex anyway.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I would like to have birth control unavailable, particularly for single people.  They shouldn't be having sex anyway.



According to your religious beliefs.    But not according to their beliefs.    And abstinence has worked so well.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Nice...a fellow withdrawal method supporter...'High Five!'


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

My belief or your belief is immaterial to what is morally right or wrong.  Sex outside marriage is immoral, period.  For everyone.   

And abstinence works 100% of the time it is used.  Your claim that it doesn't work is silly.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> That makes no sense.  Trump wants all legal votes to count.


Only if it means he wins.  If it doesn't, he would like somebody to dig up another 10 or 11 thousand until he does win.  He wants all electors counting unless it means he loses.  If it means he loses, he would like to change the electoral vote by getting cronies to submit a different set of electors than what was certified by the state election commissions and the government of several of the states.  To get those alternate electoral slates written and submitted he needed a few more days, though he had already failed for two months.  To get a few more days, he asked Mike Pense to usurp the authority of his office as defined by the Constitution of the United States, yet when push came to shove, Pense refused to turn his back on the constitution and his own oath of office, unlike trump.  So Dirty Donny revved up the crowd, told them they were going to have to fight and sent down Pennsylvania to The Capital in ye another failed attempt to delay.  No.  Donald Trump did not want the legal votes to count.  He wanted illegal votes to count, in direct contradiction to his oath of office and the Constitution.  He has never been big on swearing fidelity before God.  Just ask all his wives.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Nice...a fellow withdrawal method supporter...'High Five!'


I beg your pardon?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> My belief or your belief is immaterial to what is morally right or wrong.  Sex outside marriage is immoral, period.  For everyone.
> 
> And abstinence works 100% of the time it is used.  Your claim that it doesn't work is silly.



It doesn't work as an only plan.    People, by and large, will not maintain complete abstinence.   Areas that relied solely on abstinence have always had higher rates of teen pregnancy and STDs.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> My belief or your belief is immaterial to what is morally right or wrong.  Sex outside marriage is immoral, period.  For everyone.
> 
> And abstinence works 100% of the time it is used.  Your claim that it doesn't work is silly.


I agree

People should only have sex when they are married and only to create children
Sex for fun is sinful
That is why Priests don’t have sex


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I agree
> 
> People should only have sex when they are married and only to create children
> Sex for fun is sinful
> That is why Priests don’t have sex



Don't forget, the catholic church is against masturbation as well.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Only if it means he wins.  If it doesn't, he would like somebody to dig up another 10 or 11 thousand until he does win.  He wants all electors counting unless it means he loses.  If it means he loses, he would like to change the electoral vote by getting cronies to submit a different set of electors than what was certified by the state election commissions and the government of several of the states.  To get those alternate electoral slates written and submitted he needed a few more days, though he had already failed for two months.  To get a few more days, he asked Mike Pense to usurp the authority of his office as defined by the Constitution of the United States, yet when push came to shove, Pense refused to turn his back on the constitution and his own oath of office, unlike trump.  So Dirty Donny revved up the crowd, told them they were going to have to fight and sent down Pennsylvania to The Capital in ye another failed attempt to delay.  No.  Donald Trump did not want the legal votes to count.  He wanted illegal votes to count, in direct contradiction to his oath of office and the Constitution.  He has never been big on swearing fidelity before God.  Just ask all his wives.


President Trump (and I call him that because he is still president)  simply wants only legal votes to count.   He doesn't want unverified absentee ballots to count;  he doesn't want ballots dropped in a collection box where chain of possession is lost;  he doesn't want illegals voting; he doesn't want people without IDs voting.  It's all very sensible.  The vast majority of Americans agree with him.  Democrats with this 'voting rights' scam want to keep open their opportunties for vote manipulation and cheating.  That's all this is about.  Democrats CANNOT win without cheating.


WinterBorn said:


> It doesn't work as an only plan.    People, by and large, will not maintain complete abstinence.   Areas that relied solely on abstinence have always had higher rates of teen pregnancy and STDs.


So your complaint is that it doesn't work when abstinence is NOT used.  Well, shazam! We all know that.  But as I said, abstinence works 100% of the time it is used.   To say people won't or can't follow it is absurd.  If you think that, you're circle of associates must not be devout Catholics or other Christians.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Don't forget, the catholic church is against masturbation as well.



Well, it does cause blindness


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Don't forget, the catholic church is against masturbation as well.


Correct.  Masturbation is morally wrong.


----------



## FJB (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Your new moniker catches me off guard.    As I am scrolling I think you are FBJ.




That's how Joe Biden reads it and says it. "Fuck Biden Joe."


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> That's how Joe Biden reads it and says it. "Fuck Biden Joe."



Why do you want to fuck Joe Biden?
Does he make you wet?


----------



## White 6 (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> President Trump (and I call him that because he is still president)  simply wants only legal votes to count.   He doesn't want unverified absentee ballots to count;  he doesn't want ballots dropped in a collection box where chain of origin
> 
> So your complaint is that it doesn't work when abstinence is NOT used.  Well, shazam! We all know that.  But as I said, abstinence works 100% of the time it is used.   To say people won't or can't follow it is absurd.  If you think that, you're circle of associates must not be devout Catholics or other Christians.


You couldn't even stay in reality through the first sentence.  He is not president.  Bye rookie.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Well, it does cause blindness


Keyboards make up for that.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Welcome aboard Mash----

We will probably battle later on.

Ignore White, he is rude to everyone.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Well, I was confirmed a Catholic and I'm a liberal Democrats.  This Message Board is dominated by extremist supporters of Dumb Donald Trump.  The majority of regulars here are:  Faux conservatives; Callous conservatives and opposed to democracy.  Thus, they are not patriots but claim to be.  

This message board leans far right, so you will enjoy your time here.  Though some of us will attempt to educate you and explain why we will continue to post rational, reasonable and honest words; hopefully you have an open mind and will consider reality.


----------



## Circe (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> So your complaint is that it doesn't work when abstinence is NOT used.  Well, shazam! We all know that.  But as I said, abstinence works 100% of the time it is used.   To say people won't or can't follow it is absurd.  If you think that, you're circle of associates must not be devout Catholics or other Christians.


Ohhhhhh ---- you're one of those blame abortion on women guys. Instead of on men, where the blame belongs.  One of the "abstinence works, ladies" guys; one of the "why didn't she keep her legs crossed" guys.

Not of interest.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Right Winger is a Democrat Party Dick Sucker.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Liberals here are so dumb
> They don’t even realize they are being mocked


Did you know that your name should start with a Kapeetale leter?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Well, it does cause blindness


I see...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Right Winger is a Democrat Party Dick Sucker.


Don’t trust Indeependent

He is a serial liar and has poor personal hygiene habits


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Welcome Mashmont.   There are both sides represented here at the Forum.   Not sure of the ratio though.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

White 6 said:


> You couldn't even stay in reality through the first sentence.  He is not president.  Bye rookie.


Of course he's the president.  He won the most votes and the EC in the legitimate count.  In the fake count, no.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Liberals here are so dumb
> They don’t even realize they are being mocked


RIGHTWINGER Is a LYING LIBERAL that likes to play headgames.   He hates Trump----look at his previous posts.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 17, 2022)

Circe said:


> Ohhhhhh ---- you're one of those blame abortion on women guys. Instead of on men, where the blame belongs.  One of the "abstinence works, ladies" guys; one of the "why didn't she keep her legs crossed" guys.
> 
> Not of interest.


Leg crossing can be sexy.   Did you see Basic Instinct?  Women should not do this if they don't want to get pregnant.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Don’t trust Indeependent
> 
> He is a serial liar and has poor personal hygiene habits


I think it's cool that you actually look exactly like Art Carney.
Did you take your picture down or did they eliminate the photo gallery?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Leg crossing can be sexy.   Did you see Basic Instinct?


Just one frame.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

Circe said:


> Ohhhhhh ---- you're one of those blame abortion on women guys. Instead of on men, where the blame belongs.  One of the "abstinence works, ladies" guys; one of the "why didn't she keep her legs crossed" guys.
> 
> Not of interest.


You jump to a lot of baseless conclusions, don't you?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> You jump to a lot of baseless conclusions, don't you?


You'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I think it's cool that you actually look exactly like Art Carney.
> Did you take your picture down or did they eliminate the photo gallery?


His name is Norton (pronounced Nawwwton)


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Well, I was confirmed a Catholic and I'm a liberal Democrats.  This Message Board is dominated by extremist supporters of Dumb Donald Trump.  The majority of regulars here are:  Faux conservatives; Callous conservatives and opposed to democracy.  Thus, they are not patriots but claim to be.
> 
> This message board leans far right, so you will enjoy your time here.  Though some of us will attempt to educate you and explain why we will continue to post rational, reasonable and honest words; hopefully you have an open mind and will consider reality.


Let me get this straight.  You're going to try to 'educate' me on why Marxism is best?


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You'll find out soon enough.


It's not taking long to find out who is whom


----------



## dblack (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


There's no such thing as a "Trump conservative". Trump is a populist and is pretty much clueless when it comes to conservative values.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> It's not taking long to find out who is whom


The *LibTards* can't help but be socially retarded.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> The *LibTards* can't help but be socially retarded.



That’s a funny joke
Because it combines Liberals and Retard


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That’s a funny joke
> Because it combines Liberals and Retard


Thanks for confirming how redundant you've become.


----------



## ClaireH (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Thanks for confirming how redundant you've become.


I’m utilizing my poster right to remove a previously placed laugh emote. Hopefully, I’m not too late and can beat the time limit. Redundancy is over done.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> I’m utilizing my poster right to remove a previously placed laugh emote. Hopefully, I’m not too late and can beat the time limit. Redundancy is over done.


Could you please repeat that?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That’s a funny joke
> Because it combines Liberals and Retard


They go together naturally.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> RIGHTWINGER Is a LYING LIBERAL that likes to play headgames.   He hates Trump----look at his previous posts.


Don’t trust Turtlesoup
She has lesbian fantasies about Nancy Pelosi


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

dblack said:


> There's no such thing as a "Trump conservative". Trump is a populist and is pretty much clueless when it comes to conservative values.


Then why did Trump push the conservative agenda more than perhaps any president before him?  1) pro-life judicial appointments  2) border security 3) cutting taxes  4) removing government regulation 5) evening of Chinese trade deals  6) energy independence  7) treating Israel well.    Others talked about it.  Trump did it.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> It's not taking long to find out who is whom


Hang in there-------the libs love being rude and playing games to try to bully new posters who aren't lib.  We got the blatant libs and we got the libs who say they are conservative but are libs which are harder to tell when you read their histories.  Just remember they treat everyone like this and continue to do so till the new posters learn who is who and start to tell them where to plant themselves RUDELY back.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Don’t trust Turtlesoup
> She has lesbian fantasies about Nancy Pelosi


Pelosi is a Lesbo?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.



USMB seems to be between 2:3 to 3:4 conservative because there are more people here who think for themselves rather than drink the purple Koolaid.  Be prepared for all the nutjobs though who will call you brainwashed because your eyes actually tell you popular, pro-American presidents with massive followings DON'T lose to 3-time losers who barely made the primaries and still can't get more than 15 people to tune into one of his boring, vacuous pressers to this day!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Don’t trust Turtlesoup
> She has lesbian fantasies about Nancy Pelosi





rightwinger said:


> Don’t trust Turtlesoup
> She has lesbian fantasies about Nancy Pelosi


Only in your wetdreams...


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 17, 2022)

White 6 said:


> If you were really conservative, you would not be supporting anybody that would do away with your right to vote and have that vote count.






Now if only you could produce ONE PERSON who was actually stopped from legally voting in 2020 by DJT!


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Libturds……That’s a funny joke!
> Because they are liberals and smell like turds


They’re a riot!  A regular riot.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> And considering one of the most common forms of birth control, condoms, also prevent the spread of disease, being against all birth control is ridiculous.



Whoever told you that a condom prevents the transmission of VD or syphilis lied to you.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Absolutely correct.
> 
> And considering one of the most common forms of birth control, condoms, also prevent the spread of disease, being against all birth control is ridiculous.


Condoms rip.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Only in your wetdreams...


You still have sexual fantasies about AOC?


----------



## Circe (Jan 17, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Leg crossing can be sexy.   Did you see Basic Instinct?  Women should not do this if they don't want to get pregnant.


Sharon Stone definitely didn't get pregnant -----


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You still have sexual fantasies about AOC?


You got me-----Pelosi, Horseface CHE, and I are the stuff that dreams are made out of.    Shhh...don't tell my husband.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Condoms rip.


Especially when you’re fuckin’ real hard


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Condoms rip.


Especially when you are endowed like I am


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 17, 2022)

dblack said:


> There's no such thing as a "Trump conservative". Trump is a populist and is pretty much clueless when it comes to conservative values.



So which values does DJT share in common with Biddum and the democrats?


----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome Mashmont!!!


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Especially when you are endowed like I am


So it's true that when you have no brains, it all down there?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Correct.  Masturbation is morally wrong.


LMAO!!


----------



## ClaireH (Jan 17, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Whoever told you that a condom prevents the transmission of VD or syphilis lied to you.


Good point TB for readers to know. Others to be added to the list of sexually transmitted diseases that fall outside of prophylactic protection:  genital herpes, HPV, and pubic lice.

The following sexual diseases can most likely be prevented by a condom:

“When used with the utmost care, condoms can prevent a number of STDs  like HIV, gonorrhea, hepatitis B and C, Chlamydia, and others.”

Casual sex is a ^ risky business and better to be avoided if one’s goal is to remain disease free. Imho









						5 Most Common STDs That Even Condoms Can't Stop
					

Common STDs cannot be prevented by condoms. When used with utmost care, condoms can prevent a number of STDs like HIV, gonorrhea, hepatitis B and C



					www.positivemed.com


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Don't forget, the catholic church is against masturbation as well.


That's why I could never be Catholic.


----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> That's why I could never be Catholic.




LOL Hossfly!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Welcome Mashmont.   There are both sides represented here at the Forum.   Not sure of the ratio though.


The ratio is: 1 Republican = 72 Democrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> So it's true that when you have no brains, it all down there?


You take what you can get


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Whoever told you that a condom prevents the transmission of VD or syphilis lied to you.


Right! Toilet seats cause VD.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You take what you can get


I'm not touching that post...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Pelosi is a Lesbo?


No. She's a wino.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 17, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> When used with the utmost care, condoms can prevent a number of STDs



Problem is that anyone willing to use one "with the utmost care" probably is more worried about GETTING something than giving it, while those who really NEED to use them with the utmost care, probably never do, the cause of the problem in the first place.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


If you believe the lying leftists here, they will tell you they are an oppressed minority here. The TRUTH is, this place is equally represented by both left and right.  They just can't win any of our debates


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You still have sexual fantasies about AOC?
> 
> View attachment 589356


Cortez isn't attractive. She looks like a squirrel.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> If you believe the lying leftists here, they will tell you they are an oppressed minority here. The TRUTH is, this place is equally represented by both left and right.  They just can't win any of our debates


They never can.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO!!


How is that funny?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Cortez isn't attractive. She looks like a squirrel.


All Democrats are ugly

But Turtlesoup has lesbian sexual fantasies about AOC


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> All Democrats are ugly
> 
> But Turtlesoup has lesbian sexual fantasies about AOC


That's not as weird as your fantasies about Oddball


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Of course he's the president.  He won the most votes and the EC in the legitimate count.  In the fake count, no.


Lol, ya they should hang all those people that work for the board of elections. Especially the republican s that are on every one of them they are traitors to their party. Pedophile, commie libtard, butt hurt


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Let me get this straight.  You're going to try to 'educate' me on why Marxism is best?


Wow message 66 till Marxist or commie came out. Make sure to use pedophile soon


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> That's not as weird as your fantasies about Oddball



Oddball pees sitting down


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Cortez isn't attractive. She looks like a squirrel.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 17, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> View attachment 589346Now if only you could produce ONE PERSON who was actually stopped from legally voting in 2020 by DJT!


He failed.  The got counted, remained counted, even at the electoral level, so he lost.  Get over it.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball pees sitting down


Not everyone is like you RW.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

AMart said:


> The poster is conservative. Only leftists want dead people, non citizens voting.


Lol, kinda funny that the people caught voting for dead people were republican.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Well, it does cause blindness


Could you use larger font please I am having trouble seeing your messages


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Could you use larger font please I am having trouble seeing your messages


First sign you masturbate too frequently
Try Cold Showers


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> First sign you masturbate too frequently
> Try Cold Showersol, that's where most of it happens


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> First sign you masturbate too frequently
> Try Cold Showers


Says a masturbation expert.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 17, 2022)

*Hello. Trump conservative here.*

I was not sure what a “conservative” was, so I had to look it up-----
*Conservative: *_of or constituting a political party professing the principles of conservatism: such as_
*(1): *_of or constituting a party of the United Kingdom advocating support of established institutions_
*(2): *_PROGRESSIVE CONSERVATIVE_

*2a: *_*tending or disposed to maintain existing views, conditions, or institutions* _*: *_TRADITIONALconservative policies_
*b: *_marked by moderation or caution a conservative estimate_

*c:*_* marked by or relating to traditional norms of taste, elegance, style, or manners*_
Definition of CONSERVATIVE

*Conservatism is an aesthetic, cultural, social, and political philosophy, which seeks to promote and to preserve traditional social institutions.*_ The central tenets of conservatism may vary in relation to the traditional values or practices of the culture and civilization in which it appears. *In Western culture, conservatives seek to preserve a range of institutions such as organized religion, parliamentary government, and property rights. Adherents of conservatism often oppose modernism and seek a return to traditional values*._
Conservatism - Wikipedia

I must admit, after looking up the definition of a conservative, I seem to be one too and did not even know it.

*BTW: Dump is NOT a conservative* -


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Welcome to USMB, Mashmont. Hope you enjoy the boards. Bless you for sticking up for the unborn in your first post. See you around, I hope.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 17, 2022)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Hello. Trump conservative here.*
> 
> I was not sure what a “conservative” was, so I had to look it up-----
> *Conservative: *_of or constituting a political party professing the principles of conservatism: such as_
> ...


By that definition Trump is a conservative because he fights for traditional American values.


----------



## petro (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.






Welcome to the Jungle...
I see you already found the leftist degenerates in Sewer Rats thread in the Badlands.
You know the one.
Biden Making America Abnormal Again. 

They hate everyone who dares invade their special place.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> By that definition Trump is a conservative because he fought for traditional American values.


Lol he did? Which ones?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> Hey! I'm special needs! You're not really comparing me to them are you?


Are you Autistic or Downs..................Or high maintenance?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 17, 2022)

petro said:


> View attachment 589420
> Welcome to the Jungle...
> I see you already found the leftist degenerates in Sewer Rats thread in the Badlands.
> You know the one.
> ...


I love posting there once a week and watch them all melt to a puddle of piss.....My God what if I only posted there  for a month.......OMG


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2022)

petro said:


> View attachment 589420
> Welcome to the Jungle...
> I see you already found the leftist degenerates in Sewer Rats thread in the Badlands.
> You know the one.
> ...


No I don't!!!

Greg


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


7 pages on an intro thread in 5 hrs is quite something


----------



## petro (Jan 17, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> No I don't!!!
> 
> Greg


I did specify the leftist degenerates. 
You are on the good team...


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> 7 pages on an intro thread in 5 hrs is quite something


That's it; I'm outta here and coming back in an hour!


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2022)

petro said:


> I did specify the leftist degenerates.
> You are on the good team...


Sorry Bru; I misunderstood. I've seen Mash on the thread. He/she is a keeper!!!

Greg


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> That's it; I'm outta here and coming back in an hour!


Man. I remember my intro thread. All it was people saying Fuck Off....lolol


----------



## petro (Jan 17, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> Sorry Bru; I misunderstood. I've seen Mash on the thread. He/she is a keeper!!!
> 
> Greg


Woobles is going insane. 
Hissing and pissing, biting ankles and moaning about Deplorables lacking self awareness...


I may have plagiarized some of that.


----------



## FJB (Jan 17, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Are you Autistic or Downs..................Or high maintenance?




No to the first or second, somewhat to the third,.. but doing a bit of self-diagnosing it seems like I have a tiny bit of dyslexia,.. but I don't carry all the symptoms for it. I was never officially diagnosed with anything though.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> How is that funny?



I find it hilarious.    Masturbation is the most harmless thing in the world (unless you over do it).

And perhaps, if priests rubbed one out they could control their urges and keep their hands off the altar boys.   Then the church wouldn't have to move them and protect them.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 17, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Wow message 66 till Marxist or commie came out. Make sure to use pedophile soon



He is obviously a serious catholic, so he is supporting the protection of pedophile priests.


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I have heard that all my life, but the ones caught voting their dead relatives after 2020 have been Republican.  Somebody must have locked the graveyard gates in Chicago.





don't forget the 7 states where (R)s have fraudulently sent in fake electoral vote certifications to the national archives. 

 boy oh boy are they in bigley trouble!


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I say it is a conservative position. As is sex only within marriage.



donny never got  that memo....


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Sex outside marriage is immoral, period. For everyone.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


>


So, is Trump our first immoral president, dumbass?


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Correct.  Masturbation is morally wrong.



how'z about grabbing women by the p*ssy?


----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> how'z about grabbing women by the p*ssy?




Boring.

can't you think of something new?


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So, is Trump our first immoral president, dumbass?



nope.  not at all.  but good to see you agree he is immoral!


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

skye said:


> Boring.
> 
> can't you think of something new?



not so boring that you felt the need to reply.

seems you knew exactly who i was referring to without even saying it.

lol ....  facts are facts, deary.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> He is obviously a serious catholic, so he is supporting the protection of pedophile priests.


Lol, well ya know who is fixated in pedophile s and but hurt right? Marxist, pedophile, commie, libtard, is an argument to these guys. Mean while I think they all have turrets or something


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Says a masturbation expert.



I can jerk off with the best of em


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Are you Autistic or Downs..................Or high maintenance?



my guess is asperger's.


----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> not so boring that you felt the need to reply.
> 
> seems you knew exactly who i was referring to without even saying it.
> 
> lol ....  facts are facts, deary.





B

O

R

I

N

G


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> my guess is asperger's.


I like you both a lot so I'll refrain


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

skye said:


> B
> 
> O
> 
> ...



F
A
C
T


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> I like you both a lot so I'll refrain



that wasn't a slam against her ... she's  definetly a  twit  -  but not because she might be an aspie.


----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> F
> A
> C
> T




shall we start talking about Bill Clinton now? 

hehehe....for starters? 

We might too start another thread ... you know what I mean?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> that wasn't a slam against her ... she's  definetly a  twit  -  but not because she might be an aspie.


"Everyone has a little Aspergers in them"...................Dr. Hans Asperger, circa 1935


----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> I like you both a lot so I'll refrain




Never sit on the fence, Hang on Sloopy.

Not a courageous thing to do.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> nope.  not at all.  but good to see you agree he is immoral!


How many moral people in politics can you name?


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

skye said:


> shall we start talking about Bill Clinton now?



go right ahead ... i didn't vote for slick willy -  so even if it comes out someday he was involved with epstein's nasty behavior .... my conscience is clear.   

*can you say the same about donny?*


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> "Everyone has a little Aspergers in them"...................Dr. Hans Asperger, circa 1935



i wouldn't doubt that at all.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> go right ahead ... i didn't vote for slick willy -  so even if it comes out someday he was involved with epstein's nasty behavior .... my conscience is clear.
> 
> *can you say the same about donny?*


You can say Trump helped investigators to get Epstein the first time, because it is a fact. What did Clinton do to help?


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How many moral people in politics can you name?



politics has nothing to do with it.  in fact ... when he was prez -  that probably was the longest stretch he was faithful to any of his wives, since he was always being under constant watch.


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You can say Trump helped investigators to get Epstein the first time, because it is a fact. What did Clinton do to help?



it is?  linky linky por favor...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.



Pro-life? So you're anti war, anti executions, anti killing animals for food????


----------



## White 6 (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> don't forget the 7 states where (R)s have fraudulently sent in fake electoral vote certifications to the national archives.
> 
> boy oh boy are they in bigley trouble!


Thank you for adding that.  Until you mentioned, I had completely missed the story.  Sad, but the Republican party is truly THE party of election fraud.
_The fake certificates were created by Trump allies in Georgia, Arizona, Michigan, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Nevada and New Mexico...
The real certificates, which have been posted to the National Archives website, correctly stated that Biden won the seven battleground states.....








						Trump allies' fake Electoral College certificates offer fresh insights about plot to overturn Biden's victory
					

In the weeks after the 2020 election, then-President Donald Trump's allies sent fake certificates to the National Archives declaring that Trump won seven states that he actually lost. The documents had no impact on the outcome of the election, but they are yet another example of how Team Trump...




					www.cnn.com
				



_


----------



## playtime (Jan 17, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Thank you for adding that.  Until you mentioned, I had completely missed the story.  Sad, but the Republican party is truly THE party of election fraud.
> _The fake certificates were created by Trump allies in Georgia, Arizona, Michigan, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Nevada and New Mexico...
> The real certificates, which have been posted to the National Archives website, correctly stated that Biden won the seven battleground states.....
> 
> ...



it was definitely a coordinated effort -  given that the faked docs were all from the same template.   speculation has it that it might involve mark meadows.  but it's only a theory right now.


----------



## Toro (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You can say Trump helped investigators to get Epstein the first time, because it is a fact. What did Clinton do to help?



LOL

Lastdeadender, Trump cultist


----------



## Jacques Chitte (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome, Mashmont


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Pro-life? So you're anti war, anti executions, anti killing animals for food????


1.  Sure.  Isn't everyone anti-war?  Unfortunately,  you do at times have to stop people whose stated goal is your destruction.
2.  Anti-death penalty.  Yes.
3.  We're obviously talking human life here.  Animals are here for man's use.  Killing animals for food is fine.  I love meat.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Thank you for adding that.  Until you mentioned, I had completely missed the story.  Sad, but the Republican party is truly THE party of election fraud.
> _The fake certificates were created by Trump allies in Georgia, Arizona, Michigan, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Nevada and New Mexico...
> The real certificates, which have been posted to the National Archives website, correctly stated that Biden won the seven battleground states.....
> 
> ...


"Accuse the enemy of offenses and crimes only your side is doing" -  Saul Alinsky.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> how'z about grabbing women by the p*ssy?


Who did that?


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> F
> A
> C
> T


Why do you focus on  thing Trump said back when he was a Democrat?   People repent.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> He is obviously a serious catholic, so he is supporting the protection of pedophile priests.


Why would I support gay priests who violated their vows and acted decidedly against perfect Catholic teaching?  
Can we assume you support the irreligious who commit the vast majority of all pedophilia?


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

playtime said:


>


Wasn't Trump a Democrat when he did those things?  I agree.  Democrats do bad things.  but people can repent!


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> I find it hilarious.    Masturbation is the most harmless thing in the world (unless you over do it).
> 
> And perhaps, if priests rubbed one out they could control their urges and keep their hands off the altar boys.   Then the church wouldn't have to move them and protect them.


Masturbation is wrong because it turns the sharing act of sex into a selfish act.  It turns one inward.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

petro said:


> View attachment 589420
> Welcome to the Jungle...
> I see you already found the leftist degenerates in Sewer Rats thread in the Badlands.
> You know the one.
> ...


Ah, so that's the leftwinger hangout?  I see.


----------



## petro (Jan 17, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Ah, so that's the leftwinger hangout?  I see.


The core original Sewer Rats were refugees from another site, apparently some left and right have posted together for years.
The lefty's on that thread just seem a touch more unhinged. Good place to take a dump.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 17, 2022)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Hello. Trump conservative here.*
> 
> I was not sure what a “conservative” was, so I had to look it up-----
> *Conservative: *_of or constituting a political party professing the principles of conservatism: such as_
> ...


There is the textbook definition;  then there is the practical definition.  Trump wasn't a perfect conservative, but he was pretty damn good.  Pro-life.  Cut taxes,  appointed conservatives Supreme Court justices,  respected the military, evened up trade deals,  protected our border.  Sadly, even 'love America' is another characteristic associated with ONLY conservatives, since the goal of the left seems to be the destruction of this country.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> 1.  Sure.  Isn't everyone anti-war?  Unfortunately,  you do at times have to stop people whose stated goal is your destruction.
> 2.  Anti-death penalty.  Yes.
> 3.  We're obviously talking human life here.  Animals are here for man's use.  Killing animals for food is fine.  I love meat.



Why are we "obviously" speaking about human life here? 

Oh, because you find it convenient to kill animals, and then declare yourself "pro-life". 

You think killing billions of animals a year is fine. I think it's evil. You shouldn't declare yourself "pro-life" if you're not pro-life.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 18, 2022)

White 6 said:


> He failed.  The got counted, remained counted, even at the electoral level, so he lost.  Get over it.



Now if only you could just damn well produce even ONE PERSON who was actually stopped from legally voting in 2020 by DJT to justify one ounce of your bullshit!

And you have just shown you cannot.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.



Welcome, we can always use more MAGA.

You’ll find the Dems here dim witted and predictable, anything that is bad for America they will support.  Anything that is good for America, they will hate.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2022)

Welcome at the forum and you just need to ignore the lefties like they did ignore the fact that the election was stolen by Xiden. 🐖  💰 👲

But but it is true that they have all the defaults we could put been blind at the long list.📝💩


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 18, 2022)

*Trump is a pathetic parody of the right. The most conservative thing about him is his wife's naked ass on display. Don't even try to call this jester "right"*


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Interesting.  As a Catholic you must realize you are reviled by racists among the conservatives as much as the black man, the brown man, and the jew.  They hate you.  In addition you must support pedophilia, because lets be honest here.  Every dime you give to the catholic church goes to the fund to defend your systemic pedophilia ring that has been in existence for over 100 years in the catholic church.  You're complete garbage.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 18, 2022)

AMart said:


> The poster is conservative. Only leftists want dead people, non citizens voting.


Sure he is, he said so.

Just like ALL republicans claim.
Republicans are only 'conservative" at election time and when there is a democrat in office.
There is nothing conservative in a Trumptard.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Why are we "obviously" speaking about human life here?
> 
> Oh, because you find it convenient to kill animals, and then declare yourself "pro-life".
> 
> You think killing billions of animals a year is fine. I think it's evil. You shouldn't declare yourself "pro-life" if you're not pro-life.


Are you one of these leftwing nuts who elevates animals ahead of people?  I see so many young cohabitating leftwing couples walking their dogs, Starbucks cups in hand.  No thought of any children.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure he is, he said so.
> 
> Just like ALL republicans claim.
> Republicans are only 'conservative" at election time and when there is a democrat in office.
> There is nothing conservative in a Trumptard.


President Trump followed the conservative agenda more than any president in history, even the great Ronald Reagan.  I didn't vote for him in the primary because I thought he wasn't the true conservative.  He was a pleasant surprise for me and many other conservatives.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Interesting.  As a Catholic you must realize you are reviled by racists among the conservatives as much as the black man, the brown man, and the jew.  They hate you.  In addition you must support pedophilia, because lets be honest here.  Every dime you give to the catholic church goes to the fund to defend your systemic pedophilia ring that has been in existence for over 100 years in the catholic church.  You're complete garbage.


I don't see racists among conservatives.  Where I see 100% of the racists is from the race-baiting left who do their best to divide people on every issue.  As for pedophilia, no.  Why would I support the few gay priests who have violated their vows and the teachings of the Catholic Church.  Very glad you are outraged by them too.  But since the huge majority of pedophilia acts are committed by the irreligious,  you must be furious at irreligion.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> *Trump is a pathetic parody of the right. The most conservative thing about him is his wife's naked ass on display. Don't even try to call this jester "right"*


Trump governed as a conservative even more than Ronald Reagan, whom everybody understands to have been a great conservative.   The legendary conservative Rush Limbaugh heartily endorsed Donald Trump.   So there you go.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Welcome, we can always use more MAGA.
> 
> You’ll find the Dems here dim witted and predictable, anything that is bad for America they will support.  Anything that is good for America, they will hate.


Yes, I find leftwingers to be the same wherever I go.  They can't debate.   They insult.  What's different about this forum  is usually leftwingers will only go where they are protected and where conservatives are handcuffed.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Every poll we've taken shows it's about 70/30 Trumpster or a bit higher.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> President Trump followed the conservative agenda more than any president in history, even the great Ronald Reagan.  I didn't vote for him in the primary because I thought he wasn't the true conservative.  He was a pleasant surprise for me and many other conservatives.


Really?
$4 trillion debt in 2 years?
$150 playing golf?
Almost an entire year playing golf?

You or your Trumptard nut jobs wouldn't know a conservative if one fell on you.


----------



## Opie (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


The libtards are here and they come of nowhere like cockroaches 🪳 so beware. Welcome!!


----------



## Opie (Jan 18, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Really?
> $4 trillion debt in 2 years?
> $150 playing golf?
> Almost an entire year playing golf?
> ...


How much debt has Biden put us in in 1 year? Haven’t we had the worst inflat in 40 years? Shit atleast Trump answered questions and then went golfing. Liberals have the stupidest arguments. Don‘t be so mad just because your President would fall over if he went to a Putt Putt


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 18, 2022)

Opie said:


> How much debt has Biden put us in in 1 year?


Oh you want to count pandemic $$$, then the orange retard put us in $6 trillion in debt in four years.
More than any one-term president in history.



Opie said:


> Haven’t we had the worst inflat in 40 years?


So, just like a Trumptard blame the US president for a global issue.


Opie said:


> Shit atleast Trump answered questions and then went golfing. Liberals have the stupidest arguments.


You're FOS.
The moron stopped holding press conferences and replaced them with chopper talk, on his way to tee time, of course.

You, self-proclaimed "conservatives" bring up the dumbest defenses to protect your retarded dear leader.


Opie said:


> Don‘t be so mad just because your President would fall over if he went to a Putt Putt


As your fat dear leader has to take a golf cart 500 feet?


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Really?
> $4 trillion debt in 2 years?
> $150 playing golf?
> Almost an entire year playing golf?
> ...


I suppose 9-to-5 leftwingers don't understand how business gets done.  Golf is often a vehicle for important business.  Plus the guy worked 18 hours a day.  He has more energy than you and I put together.  He didn't accept a salary.  He sacrificed about $2 billion of his own personal fortune for the good of his country.  Contrast that with Clinton, Biden and 0bummer who enriched themselves during their time in Washington.   Only Trump cares about America.  The leftists care about their pocketbooks.  Ill-gotten gain.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

Opie said:


> The libtards are here and they come of nowhere like cockroaches 🪳 so beware. Welcome!!


Thanks, Opie.  I've handled these people for years.  They're all pretty much the same.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


/----/ Howdie


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I suppose 9-to-5 leftwingers don't understand how business gets done.


You would suppose wrong, as usual.


Mashmont said:


> Golf is often a vehicle for important business.


Sure it is, but not by that orange moron.
All his golf partners were FOX talk show host, his cult, trumptard politicians and athletes.


Mashmont said:


> Plus the guy worked 18 hours a day.


Watching TV, tweeting, golf, and campaigning?
Trump was worthless.


Mashmont said:


> He has more energy than you and I put together.


The fat slob doesn't have the energy to walk to the first hole.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I don't see racists among conservatives.  Where I see 100% of the racists is from the race-baiting left who do their best to divide people on every issue.  As for pedophilia, no.  Why would I support the few gay priests who have violated their vows and the teachings of the Catholic Church.  Very glad you are outraged by them too.  But since the huge majority of pedophilia acts are committed by the irreligious,  you must be furious at irreligion.


LOL the few?  It's very easy to prove at one point the Catholic Church was nothing but a pedophile ring, with non pedophiles and fellow pedophiles covering up for them, systemically.

Of course you dont see racists on the right, that's to be expected.    Your cognitive dissonance won't allow you to see it.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Let me get this straight.  You're going to try to 'educate' me on why Marxism is best?


  No Bozo, the Red Scare is  way past the times - only the idiot fringe are still fighting the Vietnam War.  (f)ascism/authoritarianism are the danger in this third decade of the 21st Century.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Trump governed as a conservative even more than Ronald Reagan, whom everybody understands to have been a great conservative.   The legendary conservative Rush Limbaugh heartily endorsed Donald Trump.   So there you go.


Don't invent. He didn't do anything right. He even signed peace with the Taliban. His wife cannot be a model of right morality. He himself was a member of the centre-left parties. The Reagan Foundation accused him of plagiarism. Bush spoke negatively about him. Etc.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 18, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> By that definition Trump is a conservative because he fights for traditional American values.


Dumb Donald is not a conservative as defined; he is a callous conservative as well as a narcissistic faux conservative, draft dodging pathological liar.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Who did that?



The man-child on stage right.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The man-child on stage right.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 589701


Do you have a source that shows he committed such an act?  Of course you don't.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Do you have a source that shows he committed such an act?  Of course you don't.


The picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The picture is worth a thousand words.


It's a picture of Trump and a woman.  Big whoop.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> It's a picture of Trump and a woman.  Big whoop.



A woman or a girl?  You don't know nor you or I can be sure.  However, given the situation and the other two, one can make a guess, trump had his arm around a minor.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 18, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The picture is worth a thousand words.


You are desperate. It shows.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are desperate. It shows.


LOL


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 18, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> LOL


That is exactly what I am doing.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 18, 2022)

Anti birth control? What kind of dumb shit is that?


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Anti birth control? What kind of dumb shit is that?


Birth control devaluates sex; makes it a mechanical event, rather than a sharing one.  So says my church, the Catholic Church.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Birth control devaluates sex; makes it a mechanical event, rather than a sharing one.  So says my church, the Catholic Church.


having children devaluates sex


----------



## whoisit (Jan 18, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> You're way out of your league here. Our libturds are dumber than dog shat. So if you like picking on and mocking the special needs, this is for you.



I always see this video when I see your avatar,lol.


Back to welcoming Mashmont.and hope you like the site.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> having children devaluates sex


No it doesn't.  It elevates sex.  As someone with five kids, I know.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 18, 2022)

whoisit said:


> I always see this video when I see your avatar,lol.
> 
> 
> Back to welcoming Mashmont.and hope you like the site.


I like it so far.  My hands aren't tied here.  I can speak the truth without being silenced.  Such is getting harder and harder to come by.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 18, 2022)

whoisit said:


> I always see this video when I see your avatar,lol.
> 
> 
> Back to welcoming Mashmont.and hope you like the site.


The only thing you do in this video is bob up and down and left and right watching.......lololol

Sumptin tells me Sloopy might have had some crabs up yonder the way she moves

This was like 65......No way this did not come out cut to pieces....lolol

Almost pornography today....lol


----------



## playtime (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Who did that?



yer chosen one.  are you saying you never saw the accsess hollywwod tape where the mango caligula got caught trying (yet again)  to be the fornicating pig that he has always been? 

enjoy!


----------



## playtime (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> "Accuse the enemy of offenses and crimes only your side is doing" -  Saul Alinsky.



trump:

_*“If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it.”*_
_*-- *_*Joseph Goebbels*


----------



## playtime (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Why do you focus on  thing Trump said back when he was a Democrat?   People repent.



did two corinthians tell you that?

why do you make excuses for him?

accept the fact your chosen one hasn't changed one iota.

trump:

'* STDs were my personal vietnam *'


----------



## playtime (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> The legendary conservative Rush Limbaugh heartily endorsed Donald Trump.



you mean the 4x married  bloated oxy addicted anal cysted draft dodging  hypocrite who said 'drug users ought to be sent up' whilst he was popping oxy like a pez dispenser, & said during the summer  kids outa learn how to dumpster dive for food if there isn't enough at home to eat?

THAT worm baited rush limbaugh?



Mashmont said:


> So there you go.



lol ... * priceless.*


----------



## playtime (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Golf is often a vehicle for important business.



you mean like when ms lindsey did a 180 & went from calling donny ' a xenophobic race baiting kook' to being an ankle grabber for him after they spent some time on the golf course?  me thinx yer chosen one told ms lindsey that he knows where all the little boys are buried in that closet of his.



Mashmont said:


> Plus the guy worked 18 hours a day.



he wouldn't show up until 11 or 12 noon on most days because of 'executive time '   meaning -  calling into fox & friends & shoving big macs down his gullet.




Mashmont said:


> He has more energy than you and I put together.



LOL!!!!  must be from all that adderall he shoves up his nose.




Mashmont said:


> He didn't accept a salary.



but never paid his bills.




Mashmont said:


> He sacrificed about $2 billion of his own personal fortune for the good of his country.



LOL!!!!   you have no clue how much cash he really has, since he has been the only president that never showd any tax returns ...  even nixon did when he was under audit.  _but the SDNY has 'em ..._




Mashmont said:


> Contrast that with Clinton, Biden and 0bummer who enriched themselves during their time in Washington.



ummmm.... his DC hotel  - that was understood dignitaries were to stay there if they wanted to receive any favors from donny.  & he charged his secret service -  ie  US TAXDOLLARS for them to stay at his resorts when he went golfing.  that's called double dipping.



Mashmont said:


> Only Trump cares about America.



donny only cares about donny.



Mashmont said:


> The leftists care about their pocketbooks.  Ill-gotten gain.



well damn ^^^ THAT ^^^ hasta be the most irony post today.


----------



## playtime (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Do you have a source that shows he committed such an act?  Of course you don't.



i dun did.

*post #216 ...*

yer welcome.


----------



## playtime (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> It's a picture of Trump and a woman.  Big whoop.



that 'woman' is melanua  - his is 3rd trophy wife/baby mama -  b4 all the silicone & botox.

maybe you didn't recognize her with her clothes on?


----------



## playtime (Jan 18, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Thank you for adding that.  Until you mentioned, I had completely missed the story.  Sad, but the Republican party is truly THE party of election fraud.
> _The fake certificates were created by Trump allies in Georgia, Arizona, Michigan, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Nevada and New Mexico...
> The real certificates, which have been posted to the National Archives website, correctly stated that Biden won the seven battleground states.....
> 
> ...



here's an interesting clip i found:


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Are you one of these leftwing nuts who elevates animals ahead of people?  I see so many young cohabitating leftwing couples walking their dogs, Starbucks cups in hand.  No thought of any children.



Why is the life of an animal worth less than the life of a human?

Oh, just for your information. If you start insulting me, conversation is over. You don't have to have a conversation with me. If you're going to insult, just stop now and the conversation is dead before you have to insult. Okay?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 18, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Why is the life of an animal worth less than the life of a human?
> 
> Oh, just for your information. If you start insulting me, conversation is over. You don't have to have a conversation with me. If you're going to insult, just stop now and the conversation is dead before you have to insult. Okay?


Animals are worth a lot, especially when they're tasty.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 18, 2022)

playtime said:


> here's an interesting clip i found:


Kudos again to Pense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.



Don't listen to any of them. 

They're all crazy kooks. 

I am the only sane one on this board.

(eye twitches)


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## bdtex (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Trump isn't conservative. Hello.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 18, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


  Before I say welcome answer me this.Why did you join in the middle of the night
  and within less than 24 hrs manage 75 message posts.
    Very odd.Plus yer automatic confession as to being a Trump catholic
    follower.
     If I dint know better you are what Rush Limbaugh used to refer to as a 
   Seminal Caller.In order to Astroturf.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 18, 2022)

bdtex said:


> Trump isn't conservative. Hello.


   You don't say.That would be like saying Biden isn't a Democrat.
    Or palled around with Southern Segregationist .
    You need what is known as Authority to be taken seriously.
     In this Political rank environment where Lying is rewarded where in
     days gone by it was not The Standard.
    I think most our Founders wouldn't even know how to Lie.
   It was so anathema to their character.


----------



## Samofvt (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.



At least we aren't censored as heavily as some places.  They usually just move your post to the "conspiracy theory" or "badlands" when one of the liberal moderators doesn't agree with what you are posting.  There are a handful of decent conservative and/or independent moderators as well.  imho.


----------



## Danke (Jan 19, 2022)

Donald Trump are liberal long.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Why is the life of an animal worth less than the life of a human?
> 
> Oh, just for your information. If you start insulting me, conversation is over. You don't have to have a conversation with me. If you're going to insult, just stop now and the conversation is dead before you have to insult. Okay?


OK.  Sorry for asking if you were a nut.    But do you actually believe the value of an animal is equal to the life of a human? To me, that is unthinkable and unbelievably absurd and devoid of morality.  So if a child and a dog were both in peril and you could save only one of them,  you would likely or even possibly choose the dog?  If so, I find that very troubling.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

Samofvt said:


> At least we aren't censored as heavily as some places.  They usually just move your post to the "conspiracy theory" or "badlands" when one of the liberal moderators doesn't agree with what you are posting.  There are a handful of decent conservative and/or independent moderators as well.  imho.


Ah OK.  In another forum, any reference to the stolen 2020 election was moved to the conspiracy section with the UFO talk.   I asked why they weren't putting all references to Trump Russia collusion to the conspiracy section also.   They didn't appreciate my asking them that.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Before I say welcome answer me this.Why did you join in the middle of the night
> and within less than 24 hrs manage 75 message posts.
> Very odd.Plus yer automatic confession as to being a Trump catholic
> follower.
> ...


Well, I woke up early that night because I was hungry.  I had become disenchanted with the leftwing forum I was on,  (no, I didn't get banned).   I post a lot because I have a lot to say, and it's refreshing to say it without getting silenced.    I probably won't continue at this pace, though.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Before I say welcome answer me this.Why did you join in the middle of the night
> and within less than 24 hrs manage 75 message posts.
> Very odd.Plus yer automatic confession as to being a Trump catholic
> follower.
> ...


I don't see it as a 'confession' when I say I'm a Catholic Trump supporter.   It's a description of who I am.  And Rush referred to 'seminar' callers.  Not seminal callers.  I assume you're a conservative?   I would think examination of my posts would reveal I believe absolutely 100% of what I say.   If you don't believe it now, you will in time.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

bdtex said:


> Trump isn't conservative. Hello.


He governed as a conservative.  And it was way better than I expected.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> that 'woman' is melanua  - his is 3rd trophy wife/baby mama -  b4 all the silicone & botox.
> 
> maybe you didn't recognize her with her clothes on?


OK, so he's pictured with his future wife.  So?


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Well, I woke up early that night because I was hungry.  I had become disenchanted with the leftwing forum I was on,  (no, I didn't get banned).   I post a lot because I have a lot to say, and it's refreshing to say it without getting silenced.    I probably won't continue at this pace, though.


  I'll be keeping an Open eye and ear on yer posts.Like the way in less than 48 hrs. you
   make a post using the words how " Sorry " you are.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> I'll be keeping an Open eye and ear on yer posts.Like the way in less than 48 hrs. you
> make a post using the words how " Sorry " you are.


I try not to name call other chatters in here.  However, I freely name call prominent leftwingers.  I can see by your posts you are a conservative;  otherwise I wouldn't bother explaining myself to you.  But I really don't have to justify my conservative cred to anyone.   Ask me any question you like and I can answer it satisfactorily.


----------



## Peace (Jan 19, 2022)

If you voted for Trump and claim to be conservative, well you voted for the wrong person then!

Now this board is a DSA hangout that love AOC and Sanders while wearing our pussy hats for show!

Nancy Pelosi leadership in the House has been wonderful and Chuck Schumer as Senate Majority Leader has been near Godly…

As you finish this I just want you to note that I am also in a very seductive affair with Ana de Armas ( even though she doesn’t know of it ) and I am a Ninja by day and a Vampire Slayer by night…

( Yes, I am full of it but so was the opening of your OP )


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> If you voted for Trump and claim to be conservative, well you voted for the wrong person then!
> 
> Now this board is a DSA hangout that love AOC and Sanders while wearing our pussy hats for show!
> 
> ...


The other choice was Biden.  Are you suggesting as a conservative I should have voted for Biden?  Did you vote for Biden?
I voted for Cruz in the primaries in 2016  because I knew him to be a conservative.  When Trump got the nomination,  he was the obvious choice over evil Hillary, though I wasn't sure how he'd govern.  Then it turned out he got more conservative things done than any or most conservatives could have gotten done including Cruz because Trump was impervious to leftwing political shaming.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I don't see it as a 'confession' when I say I'm a Catholic Trump supporter.   It's a description of who I am.  And Rush referred to 'seminar' callers.  Not seminal callers.  I assume you're a conservative?   I would think examination of my posts would reveal I believe absolutely 100% of what I say.   If you don't believe it now, you will in time.


 Thanks for Literally proving my suspicions.You are here to ASTROTURF the 
   Forums.Making corrections about things Most Leftists would never approach.
  Like use of Seminal vs. Seminar callers.Leftists don't waste their time on
  corrections.They are far too busy in fomenting Hate and division.
  Now tell us all how much a Fan of the Tea Party you were.The group
  Obama got away with calling ' teabaggers ' when the language cops at Google
  and the AP went to great lenghts to prohibit use of that word.


----------



## Peace (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> The other choice was Biden.  Are you suggesting as a conservative I should have voted for Biden?  Did you vote for Biden?


I am saying Trump is as Conservative as Biden and was best friends of Bill and Hillary, so you voted for a man that was so Conservative until he was not…

Anyhoo, you could always vote third party if you truly believed in your Conservative way of life, but instead you voted for Trump.

I told you I am a DSA Ninja-Vamp Slayer having a secret affair with Ana de Armas that she has no clue about while lusting for Bailey Jay…

When you look up Bailey Jay just be warned I did not mind trick you with my Sith Lord ways…

Now I am off to enjoy another day of Covid…


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I am saying Trump is as Conservative as Biden and was best friends of Bill and Hillary, so you voted for a man that was so Conservative until he was not…
> 
> Anyhoo, you could always vote third party if you truly believed in your Conservative way of life, but instead you voted for Trump.
> 
> ...


So which Trump policy did you as a conservative disagree with?  Because I can give you a whole list of conservative Trump policies that were great.  Never Trumpers can never answer this, btw,


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Thanks for Literally proving my suspicions.You are here to ASTROTURF the
> Forums.Making corrections about things Most Leftists would never approach.
> Like use of Seminal vs. Seminar callers.Leftists don't waste their time on
> corrections.They are far too busy in fomenting Hate and division.
> ...


I can't figure out what your gripe is.   First you seem to claim I am a leftwing interloping masquerading as a conservative.  Now you're saying I'm not a leftist because I don't do what a leftist does.   What is your point??

I was a Tea Party guy, btw.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I don't see it as a 'confession' when I say I'm a Catholic Trump supporter.   It's a description of who I am.  And Rush referred to 'seminar' callers.  Not seminal callers.  I assume you're a conservative?   I would think examination of my posts would reveal I believe absolutely 100% of what I say.   If you don't believe it now, you will in time.


  Humans have been known to say and believe much of what comes out their
   mouth.Proving less than nothing.
   By using the number 100 % does not make for a good defense.
   I doubt you'll ever hear the number 100% used as defense in a court of
  Law.Now why do you think that is.
   Also before issuing yer Conservative proclamation it helps to first talk
  as if a Conservative.Arguing for Conservatism comes later.
   Any schmuck worth their weight in Politics should realize that.
    Disclaimer ... There may exist exceptions to this Rule.
  Off hand I'd say Rush Limbaugh is a Paramount example.


----------



## Peace (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> So which Trump policy did you as a conservative disagree with?  Because I can give you a whole list of conservative Trump policies that were great.  Never Trumpers can never answer this, btw,


Policies I disagreed with Trump on his dealing with Mexico that almost shut the border down that would have crashed the economies of California, Arizona, New Mexico and Texas.

His willingness to sacrifice the Kurds..

His inability to shut his mouth and do his job without crying daily…

Also let be clear Trump never ran as a Conservative and he was never fiscal Conservative and if you even try to sell he was you better look back over his four years because there was nothing Conservative about it!


----------



## Peace (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I can't figure out what your gripe is.   First you seem to claim I am a leftwing interloping masquerading as a conservative.  Now you're saying I'm not a leftist because I don't do what a leftist does.   What is your point??
> 
> I was a Tea Party guy, btw.


No, what the person is most likely claiming is you are a sock, and I tend to agree so take care…


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> So which Trump policy did you as a conservative disagree with?  Because I can give you a whole list of conservative Trump policies that were great.  Never Trumpers can never answer this, btw,


    Just who are you listeniing to more.Trump acolytes like Don Jr. Or Eric and his extremely
   articulate better half { Wife Lara } Or those with an axe to grind like Ben Sasse or 
  Mitt Romney.Forget about Liz Cheney [ she's a lifelong " Bushie " }.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Policies I disagreed with Trump on his dealing with Mexico that almost shut the border down that would have crashed the economies of California, Arizona, New Mexico and Texas.
> 
> His willingness to sacrifice the Kurds..
> 
> ...


1) Trump felt he had to close the border to illegals.  That's a conservative goal.
2) Trump was forced to defend himself on social media because the leftwing media actively worked against him.  You say he was 'crying daily', but no one else was defending him, not even members of his own party.   Biden and 0bama, on the other hand have the leftwing media running interference for them.  George W. Bush did exactly what you wanted and was the perfect gentleman by not responding to the daily leftwing attacks against him.  The result was he got fricking buried in the polls.  Down in the 20s.   Trump knew the only way he could keep his polls up was to vigorously defend himself and go on the offensive.
3)  I will agree Trump agreed to too much spending and in that regard, he wasn't conservative to suit me., but he did cut taxes.
4)  But any conservative has to agree Trump's Supreme Court picks have been fantastic, particularly on the pro-life and religious freedom issues which are paramount to social and Christian conservatives.  The pro-life movement has never had a presidential ally like Trump.  He was the first ever to speak in person at our March for Life Rally.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> No, what the person is most likely claiming is you are a sock, and I tend to agree so take care…


Although I am a chat forum veteran of 20 some years,  this is my first and only go-round with this particular forum.   But I think your gripe with me is you don't like Trump.  In fact you put that distaste ahead of your conservatism.  I don't do that.  My goal is conservatism, and I believe Trump furthered that better than anyone else could have.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Just who are you listeniing to more.Trump acolytes like Don Jr. Or Eric and his extremely
> articulate better half { Wife Lara } Or those with an axe to grind like Ben Sasse or
> Mitt Romney.Forget about Liz Cheney [ she's a lifelong " Bushie " }.


Rush Limbaugh was the guy I listened to.  My beliefs are mostly in line with his, although I am much more of a religious conservative.  Romney is a leftwing clown.  Cheney is mad because Trump ripped the Bushes.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I can't figure out what your gripe is.   First you seem to claim I am a leftwing interloping masquerading as a conservative.  Now you're saying I'm not a leftist because I don't do what a leftist does.   What is your point??
> 
> I was a Tea Party guy, btw.


  I am well famaliar of both Political Breeds.Those of the :Left { now mostly hard-left }
   and those of the Right.The two can and never should Twain.
   It'd be like Samuel Clemens changing use of his written voice to appear
   more Oscar Wildeish.Both men great at using satire and Foible { notable
  peculiarity of character }. To dynamic effect.

    " Adam,the first great benefactor of our race,
      He brought death into the world . " { Pudd'nhead Wilson's calendar }

   " The public is wonderfully tolerant.They forgive everything
    except genuis. " - { Intentions } 1891


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Welcome.

Just engage respectfully whilst citing empirical data from credible sources to support whatever positions you espouse.

Some merely flail their pom-poms, spouting ideologically-pc dogma, demonizing and lashing out at anyone who expresses an alternative perspective.

Traditional conservatives who are clearly not weird worshipers of one dude are endangered since the RINOs of Trumpery's invasion of the GOP in 2016 (that presaged his goon attack on Congress, based upon a lie that savaged our democratic heritage) but _all _views need to be heard. 

 A thoughtful, well-documented thesis is always preferable to the mindless parroting of ideological media entertainers.


----------



## Winco (Jan 19, 2022)

armadei said:


> Welcome.
> 
> The lefties here are the same as they are everywhere else, with a level of intellect somewhere between dog turd and potato.


LLLOOOLLOL

Apparently you are very unaware of the intellect of the RWI poster here at USMB.
There are plenty of right wing potato heads.

Also, the crazies in congress are leading the (R) party.


If I was a (R), I'd be pissed at Gaetz, Greene, Boebert, Gosar, Gohmert.
These idiots ^^^^^^^^^ are destroying your party.

Yet, somehow, you support them.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> that 'woman' is melanua  - his is 3rd trophy wife/baby mama -  b4 all the silicone & botox.
> 
> maybe you didn't recognize her with her clothes on?


Sounds like playtime has some jealousy issues going on...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Just engage respectfully whilst citing empirical data from credible sources to support whatever positions you espouse.
> 
> ...


Some spouting their idealogically-pc dogma WHICH Would be the dems----and lashing out at anyone who expresses an alternative perspective--also the dems/communists on the board.

TRump is the best president since atleast REAGAN---by all standards hence why the dems/communist had to get in bed together and give birth to the COVID VIRUS and then purposely spread it around especially in nursing homes to get the death count UP while screwing with measures to insure voting intregrity to get their bribe taking pedo BIDEN in along with his abusive group of SS troops.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 19, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Policies I disagreed with Trump on his dealing with Mexico that almost shut the border down that would have crashed the economies of California, Arizona, New Mexico and Texas.
> 
> His willingness to sacrifice the Kurds..
> 
> ...


Trumps dealing with MEXICO-=---where he had MEXICO keeping illegals out from other countries?  The Border needs to be  shut down----the illegals and terrorists flood over along with drugs and disease.   California is killing themselves, the illegals and drugs are killing Arizona, and TEXAS is doing all they can to keep the illegals out knowing that they are bad for everyone. 

Trump's whinning is in response to the dems LYING and spinning shit---he needs to draw attention their manipulative stunts.   Trump unlike the BUSHS, the Obamas, and CLINTONS, made a great president who improved the country by every measure till the dems/communist released the virus upon the world.  

Sure wish we had him in here--to stop the INFLATION that the dems/communists are bringing us now---get ready to see the economy crash, soaring interest rates, and few jobs thanks to having the SWAMP instead of obnoxious Trump in.   Gee, I wish we had the obnoxious mouthy one in instead of watching people REALLY suffer.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 19, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> (f)ascism/authoritarianism are the danger in this third decade of the 21st Century.


^^ That’s certainly true.  Big government in bed with every major corporation and industry to exert their will, like unconstitutional Vax mandates, censorship of “undesirables”, and using the media to push state propaganda.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I am saying Trump is as Conservative as Biden and was best friends of Bill and Hillary, so you voted for a man that was so Conservative until he was not…
> 
> Anyhoo, you could always vote third party if you truly believed in your Conservative way of life, but instead you voted for Trump.
> 
> ...


Did you vote for Biden?  Answer the question.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Just engage respectfully whilst citing empirical data from credible sources to support whatever positions you espouse.
> 
> ...


But you're doing exactly what you accuse pro-Trumpers of doing.  I not a weird worshiper.  I'm not a RINO.  I'm not a goon.  I am conservative who wants conservative governace, and Trump did that better than any other president in the past century.  Any sincere conservative MUST be pleased at Trump's Supreme Court picks.  And this is how I unmasked the fraudulent Lincoln Project.  They SLAMMED Trump's appointment of Amy Coney Barrett.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 19, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Some spouting their idealogically-pc dogma WHICH Would be the dems----and lashing out at anyone who expresses an alternative perspective--also the dems/communists on the board.
> 
> TRump is the best president since atleast REAGAN---by all standards hence why the dems/communist had to get in bed together and give birth to the COVID VIRUS and then purposely spread it around especially in nursing homes to get the death count UP while screwing with measures to insure voting intregrity to get their bribe taking pedo BIDEN in along with his abusive group of SS troops.


You sound like a weird worshiper of one divisive dude.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Welcome home....MAGA!!!!


What he said.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I not a weird worshiper.  I'm not a RINO.  I'm not a goon.


Nor did I imply that you are.

I differentiate between those Trumpers whom a Republican senator referenced as engaging in "the weird worship of one dude," the Trumpers who dismiss non-Trumpers - traditional, conservative Republicans - as _"RINOs", _ and the Trump goons who savagely attacked the Capitol after he was defeated and he lied about it.

If he fails to hide whatever he is trying to hide from the congressional investigative committee, the truth will emerge, whether damning or exculpatory. I'm all for the truth being exposed either way.


Mashmont said:


> I am conservative who wants conservative governace, and Trump did that better than any other president in the past century.  Any sincere conservative MUST be pleased at Trump's Supreme Court picks.  And this is how I unmasked the fraudulent Lincoln Project.  They SLAMMED Trump's appointment of Amy Coney Barrett.


You like your Trump. I regard him as quite loathsome, and detrimental to the nation.

I don't feel any need to demonize you because we differ.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Nor did I imply that you are.
> 
> I differentiate between those Trumpers whom a Republican senator referenced as engaging in "the weird worship of one dude," the Trumpers who dismiss non-Trumpers - traditional, conservative Republicans - as _"RINOs", _ and the Trump goons who savagely attacked the Capitol after he was defeated and he lied about it.
> 
> ...


Stop lying.  All you do is demonize Trump supporters.  It's your _raison d'etre_ here.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Sounds like playtime has some jealousy issues going on...


Yep.  Anybody notice playtime was gone for a short while?  Some of us hoped he was busy having an adventure with his jab.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Stop lying.  All you do is demonize Trump supporters.  It's your _raison d'etre_ here.


I document facts that Trump worshipers can't handle - like the certified results of the 2020 presidential election. Informing them of the truth that they refuse to accept is not, in  any way, _"demonizing"_ them.

If you need to pretend that I lie, please document whatever I have said that you want to claim is untrue.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> I document facts that Trump worshipers can't handle - like the certified results of the 2020 presidential election. Informing them of the truth that they refuse to accept is not, in  any way, _"demonizing"_ them.


You're just too funny.  You're lying, but funny.  Keep it up, honey.  I'm snowed in and free entertainment is always a good thing.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Kudos again to Pense.



i disagree -  i think he tried to see if there was a way - even dan quale said no.  but pence knew ... & said or did nothing.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> OK, so he's pictured with his future wife.  So?



posing with with a sex trafficker & his whore/pimp.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Thanks for Literally proving my suspicions.You are here to ASTROTURF the
> Forums.Making corrections about things Most Leftists would never approach.
> Like use of Seminal vs. Seminar callers.Leftists don't waste their time on
> corrections.They are far too busy in fomenting Hate and division.
> ...




ooooOOOOOOoooo  fight! fight! fight!


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Rush Limbaugh was the guy I listened to. My beliefs are mostly in line with his, although I am much more of a religious conservative.



lol ...  you can't claim both, because you can't be both.


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I would like to have birth control unavailable, particularly for single people.  They shouldn't be having sex anyway.


I thought this was a free country?


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Don't forget, the catholic church is against masturbation as well.


So is the lighthouse for the blind.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

miketex said:


> I thought this was a free country?


Nothing wrong with people having to be responsible for their reproductive organs.


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Nothing wrong with people having to be responsible for their reproductive organs.


Yes but forcing behavior is not freedom. Freedom requires responsibility and that requires education and proper family values. Nothing wrong with single adults having relations.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Sounds like playtime has some jealousy issues going on...



i have full faith that my first & only husband, & father of my child -  whom i've been solidly married to, for almost 37 years has never -  nor will  ever screw around -  especially by raw dogging a porn star a mere 4 months after giving birth to his only child -  & risking giving us some nasty STD.

_so there's that._


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

miketex said:


> Yes but forcing behavior is not freedom. Freedom requires responsibility and that requires education and proper family values. Nothing wrong with single adults having relations.


If you say so.  I'll remember not to have you to dinner.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Stop lying.  All you do is demonize Trump supporters.  It's your _raison d'etre_ here.



*lol ... whata snowflake.*


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Nor did I imply that you are.
> 
> I differentiate between those Trumpers whom a Republican senator referenced as engaging in "the weird worship of one dude," the Trumpers who dismiss non-Trumpers - traditional, conservative Republicans - as _"RINOs", _ and the Trump goons who savagely attacked the Capitol after he was defeated and he lied about it.
> 
> ...





schmidlap said:


> Nor did I imply that you are.
> 
> I differentiate between those Trumpers whom a Republican senator referenced as engaging in "the weird worship of one dude," the Trumpers who dismiss non-Trumpers - traditional, conservative Republicans - as _"RINOs", _ and the Trump goons who savagely attacked the Capitol after he was defeated and he lied about it.
> 
> ...


I differentiate between the anti-Trumpers who would choose another Republican in the primary, but vote against the Marxists in the general.  Those are sincere people. I'm OK with them.   The ones I have a problem with are those who voted for Biden or Hillary instead of Trump.  Those who vote for Marxists are NOT conservatives.


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> If you say so.  I'll remember not to have you to dinner.


Don't worry, I wouldn't let you eat me.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> i have full faith that my first & only husband, & father of my child -  whom i've been solidly married to, for almost 37 years has never -  nor will  ever screw around -  especially by raw dogging a porn star a mere 4 months after giving birth to his only child -  & risking giving us some nasty STD.
> 
> _so there's that._


Biden cheated as well.  But you're fine with that, yes?


----------



## White 6 (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> i disagree -  i think he tried to see if there was a way - even dan quale said no.  but pence knew ... & said or did nothing.


I don't know.  It is the kind of thing I have come to count on from people who actually have their roots in actual conservatism.  They go along to get along for a long time, but in that point int time and place where the rubber meets the road, their conservative nature of philosophy, patriotism and perspective on history comes out, and they do the right thing, though probably inwardly regretting what they have to do at the time.  That was a critical juncture in history and in that time, he did do the right thing.  I am not generally his fan, but it that moment, he was another American profile in courage, and I thank him for doing his duty.  Just my opinion.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Yep.  Anybody notice playtime was gone for a short while?  Some of us hoped he was busy having an adventure with his jab.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Just engage respectfully whilst citing empirical data from credible sources to support whatever positions you espouse.
> 
> ...


Like the empirical data that Little Lord Fauci supposedly assumes.
   Or his NIH.Or Our CDC. Maybe the Newspapers of record { Washington Post }
   or New York Times.Or L.A. Times if in California.
    Where empirical Data often is accompied  by ... :
    "  Shut-Up and Obey "
    Where Tucker Carlson is spot-on.
" We're Watching Civilization Collapse In Real Time !"


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

miketex said:


> I thought this was a free country?


Specious argument.  Making harmful or immoral things unavailable.  They aren't selling Hustler at Walmart.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Biden cheated as well.  But you're fine with that, yes?



lol ... he did?  when? cough up a credible unbiased link, por favor.


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Specious argument.  Making harmful or immoral things unavailable.  They aren't selling Hustler at Walmart.


Sex is not immoral.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Specious argument.  Making harmful or immoral things unavailable.  They aren't selling Hustler at Walmart.


Nothing is immoral to the left any more.  As Charles Baudelaire said, "The devil's best trick is convincing the world that he doesn't exist".


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I don't know.  It is the kind of thing I have come to count on from people who actually have their roots in actual conservatism.  They go along to get along for a long time, but in that point int time and place where the rubber meets the road, their conservative nature of philosophy, patriotism and perspective on history comes out, and they do the right thing, though probably inwardly regretting what they have to do at the time.  That was a critical juncture in history and in that time, he did do the right thing.  I am not generally his fan, but it that moment, he was another American profile in courage, and I thank him for doing his duty.  Just my opinion.



whether he had no choice is one thing.  i just think it's beneath his christianity, or patriotism, or what that he has complimented trump since the insurrection even after donny called on his flying monkeys to handle it & pence was at the capital with his wife family.  they were at great risk too.  that is the part i can't get past.


----------



## McRib (Jan 19, 2022)

After 15 pages, have we firmly, and unequivocally, established that this poster is a moron? How many more pages before some of you decide?


----------



## McRib (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Nothing is immoral to the left any more.  As Charles Baudelaire said, "The devil's best trick is convincing the world that he doesn't exist".


Satan lives under your bed.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

odanny said:


> Satan lives under your bed.


Yeah, odummy, and you're a ton of fun.  We miss you when you're not here.  Free entertainment.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 19, 2022)

odanny said:


> After 15 pages, have we firmly, and unequivocally, established that this poster is a moron? How many more pages before some of you decide?


I gave up on him after his response in post 43 and said goodbye to the rookie in post 48.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont, don't be too quick to use that ignore button.  There's a lot of entertainment you'd miss.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> lol ... he did?  when? cough up a credible unbiased link, por favor.


Her ex says he did.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

odanny said:


> Satan lives under your bed.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

miketex said:


> Sex is not immoral.


It's not sex we're talking about.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Her ex says he did.



so no actual proof.

got it.

trump has had DECADES of a slimy stained sheet trail behind him.  some 'proof'  he even provided himself to the tabloids so he could humiliate his first trophy wife & his first 3 spawn/soon to be convicted children.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

odanny said:


> After 15 pages, have we firmly, and unequivocally, established that this poster is a moron? How many more pages before some of you decide?


I decided that about you years ago on that other message board.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> so no actual proof.
> 
> got it.
> 
> trump has had DECADES of a slimy stained sheet trail behind him.  some 'proof'  he even provided himself to the tabloids so he could humiliate his first trophy wife & his first 3 spawn/soon to be convicted children.


About the same amount of proof as your claim about Trump.  Actually less.  Stormy denied it too.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

odanny said:


> After 15 pages, have we firmly, and unequivocally, established that this poster is a moron? How many more pages before some of you decide?


My goodness, the leftwingers are in a foul mood today!


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I gave up on him after his response in post 43 and said goodbye to the rookie in post 48.


I'm a rookie in the same way Tom Brady was a rookie last year.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> About the same amount of proof as your claim about Trump.



wrong.  there's verifiable proof -  easily gotten & you know that.

liar liar little socalledchristian liar you..............




Mashmont said:


> Actually less.  Stormy denied it too.



false.  but you know that too.


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> It's not sex we're talking about.


Ok, with that remark we are done.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> My goodness, the leftwingers are in a foul mood today!



seems you find facts foul.

too much methane in that there bubble you reside in.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> wrong.  there's verifiable proof -  easily gotten & you know that.
> 
> liar liar little socalledchristian liar you..............
> 
> ...











						Amid publicity tour, porn star Stormy Daniels denies having an affair with Trump
					

Adult film star Stormy Daniels said in a statement on Tuesday the alleged affair with Donald Trump never occurred.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Ouch.  lol.


----------



## McRib (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I decided that about you years ago on that other message board.


What MB is that, and who did you post as? 

Do tell, old friend.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> My goodness, the leftwingers are in a foul mood today!


Today?  They're in a fould mood this year, or this life!  They hate themselves and feel the need to drag us down to their level of misery.  Have you ever known a leftist who actually respected himself/herself/itself?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

odanny said:


> What MB is that, and who did you post as?
> 
> Do tell, old friend.


I owned you.


----------



## McRib (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I owned you.


Lol.... apparently, you are too embarrassed to explain.

I accept your surrender.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Amid publicity tour, porn star Stormy Daniels denies having an affair with Trump
> 
> 
> Adult film star Stormy Daniels said in a statement on Tuesday the alleged affair with Donald Trump never occurred.
> ...




haaaaaaaaaaaaa............. you do realize she was under a non disclosure contract that  since has been dissolved, don'tcha?

ouchie ouch ouch.


Judge orders Donald Trump to pay Stormy Daniels $44,000 in legal fees​This article is more than 1 year old
Payment relates to case over non-disclosure agreement in alleged affair between adult film star and president
Judge orders Donald Trump to pay Stormy Daniels $44,000 in legal fees


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

odanny said:


> Lol.... apparently, you are too embarrassed to explain.
> 
> I accept your surrender.


We're not supposed to discuss other boards in this one, slave.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Today?  They're in a fould mood this year, or this life!  They hate themselves and feel the need to drag us down to their level of misery.  Have you ever known a leftist who actually respected himself/herself/itself?


Great point.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaa............. you do realize she was under a non disclosure contract that  since has been dissolved, don'tcha?
> 
> ouchie ouch ouch.
> 
> ...


Except, hon, you said Stormy never denied it.  Then you called me a "Christian liar".  And since I posted a link that proved you wrong, the least you could do is apologize.
But that's assuming you have the class to do that.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

miketex said:


> Ok, with that remark we are done.


That's fine by me.  Who are you again?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Except, hon, you said Stormy never denied it.  Then you called me a "Christian liar".  And since I posted a link that proved you wrong, the least you could do is apologize.
> But that's assuming you have the class to do that.


That poster has the class of ................... well I can't think of anything that low right now.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Except, hon, you said Stormy never denied it.  Then you called me a "Christian liar".  And since I posted a link that proved you wrong, the least you could do is apologize.
> But that's assuming you have the class to do that.



uh-huh ...  i called you a christian liar when you said donny had no affairs & made sure they were advertised all over the rag mags...

marla  -  his 2nd wife marla - was the most notable.   gave you proof on that.  as for stormy ... i didn't know she denied it -  but as i said it was due to the NDA.

oh well ... she's spoken since hasn't she............

& there's karen mcdougal also admitted was raw dogged by donny.  you know her name, don'tcha?  she's the skanky playboy bunny.






she's the one on the right.

*lol!  good ol' family values....*


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> That poster has the class of ................... well I can't think of anything that low right now.



oh SNAP!

_ that really hurt....     _


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> uh-huh ...  i called you a christian liar when you said donny had no affairs & made sure they were advertised all over the rag mags...
> 
> marla  -  his 2nd wife marla - was the most notable.   gave you proof on that.  as for stormy ... i didn't know she denied it -  but as i said it was due to the NDA.
> 
> ...


No sugar.  I never made such a claim.  You said Trump had an affair with a porn start.  I said she denied it.  You called me a Christian liar.  Then I busted you with proof.
My goodness, these leftwingers have such poor memories!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> No sugar.  I never made such a claim.  You said Trump had an affair with a porn start.  I said she denied it.  You called me a Christian liar.  Then I busted you with proof.
> My goodness, these leftwingers have such poor memories!


Limited number of brain cells still functioning after buying all the propaganda.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> so no actual proof.  { about joe biden cheating }
> 
> got it.
> 
> *trump has had DECADES of a slimy stained sheet trail behind him.  some 'proof'  he even provided himself to the tabloids so he could humiliate his first trophy wife & his first 3 spawn/soon to be convicted children.*





Mashmont said:


> *About the same amount of proof as your claim about Trump*.







playtime said:


> *wrong.  there's verifiable proof -  easily gotten & you know that.*
> 
> *liar liar little socalledchristian liar you..............*



*^^^ about all them thar stories donny fed to the national enquirer & other tabloids.*



playtime said:


> false.   { about stormy daniels too } but you know that too.



lol ... your comprehension sucks as does your blind loyalty to someone whose broken nearly all 10 commandments & ALL 7 deadly sins.

but LOL!  by all means -  defend yer chosen one at all costs!


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Limited number of brain cells still functioning after buying all the propaganda.



you definitely didn't come with yer A game, today. you need to step it up a bit.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You're lying


Despite your lashing out thusly, you are impotent in pointing out any instance of my having lied. 
What you may be tacitly admitting is, _"I can't handle the truth."_

E.g.,

2020 U. S. Presidential Election, Certified Results -  Electoral Vote  *Biden: 306* */ Trump: 232*

*McConnell's Final Remark to Trump Was "You Lost**"





*​


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Despite your lashing out thusly, you are impotent in pointing out any instance of my having lied.
> What you may be tacitly admitting is, _"I can't handle the truth."_
> 
> E.g.,
> ...


Calling a liar a liar is "lashing out".  You sure got thin skin Squidlap.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I differentiate between the anti-Trumpers who would choose another Republican in the primary, but vote against the Marxists in the general.  Those are sincere people. I'm OK with them.   The ones I have a problem with are those who voted for Biden or Hillary instead of Trump.  Those who vote for Marxists are NOT conservatives.


Is your preoccupation with_"Marxists"_ merely extremist hyperbole or can you name any actual ones in the leadership of either party?

I don't detect anyone espousing the theory that the relationship between capitalists and workers is inherently exploitative.

 No progressive democratic nation adheres to Marxist principles.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 19, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Like the empirical data that Little Lord Fauci supposedly assumes.
> Or his NIH.Or Our CDC. Maybe the Newspapers of record { Washington Post }
> or New York Times.Or L.A. Times if in California.
> Where empirical Data often is accompied  by ... :
> ...


If you kowtow to your favorite media entertainers rather than respect the consensus of public health experts in matters of public health, that is your choice.

I take those who are most knowledgable in any field of medical science far more seriously than I do show biz performers.

If you experience hemorrhoidal flare-up, good luck consulting Alex Jones.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2022)

miketex said:


> So is the lighthouse for the blind.



Got a link for that?

I have seen nothing about masturbation, but Lighthouse for the Blind helped a woman go to a PRIDE march.


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Got a link for that?
> 
> I have seen nothing about masturbation, but Lighthouse for the Blind helped a woman go to a PRIDE march.


Oh no. You see that was a mikeism.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Is your preoccupation with_"Marxists"_ merely extremist hyperbole or can you name any actual ones in the leadership of either party?


Well, there's no question 0bama was and is a Marxist.  His parents were avowed Communists.  His parents' friends were Communists.  His mentors were all Communist.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2022)

miketex said:


> Oh no. You see that was a mikeism.



Oh, my mistake.   If I had known that I wouldn't have bothered responding.


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, my mistake.   If I had known that I wouldn't have bothered responding.


You're learning. Now perhaps there is a latent hope for you!


----------



## Freedomisneverfree (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


I love you already.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

Freedomisneverfree said:


> I love you already.


And she means it!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2022)

miketex said:


> You're learning. Now perhaps there is a latent hope for you!



Nah, I am a lost cause.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 19, 2022)

theHawk said:


> ^^ That’s certainly true.  Big government in bed with every major corporation and industry to exert their will, like unconstitutional Vax mandates, censorship of “undesirables”, and using the media to push state propaganda.


"(f)ascism/authoritarianism are the danger in this third decade of the 21st Century."  Quote in response to theHawk

Must I, I suppose I must:

Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism ("Fascism Anyone?," _Free Inquiry_, Spring 2003, page 20). Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine's policy.

The 14 characteristics are:


*Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottos, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.


*Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of "need." The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.


*Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.


*Supremacy of the Military*
Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.


*Rampant Sexism*
The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.


*Controlled Mass Media*
Sometimes to media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.


*Obsession with National Security*
Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.


*Religion and Government are Intertwined*
Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government's policies or actions.


*Corporate Power is Protected*
The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.


*Labor Power is Suppressed*
Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .


*Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.


*Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.


*Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.


*Fraudulent Elections*
Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
Sadly theHawk is in need to once again, point by point, to see how clear each of these points relate to Trumpism.


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Nah, I am a lost cause.


Make up your mind!!!!!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 19, 2022)

miketex said:


> Make up your mind!!!!!



NO!!


----------



## theHawk (Jan 19, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> ...


LOL, wow!  Thanks for laying out all those points:

*1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottos, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.

See lefty’s trans flags, BLM fist.  The left loves to divide everyone into tribes.

*2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*

See the left’s love for abortion rights.


*3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe:

See the left’s hatred for whites, Christians, and conservatives.


*4. Supremacy of the Military*
Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.

Replace this with government and/or Green Energy sector.

*5. Rampant Sexism*
The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid.

See prominent rapist Dems like Joe “Fingers” Biden, and Bill “BJ” Clinton.  Pushing to make trannies as “women” and allowing them to compete with females. The left absolutely hates “CIS” people, aka normal heterosexuals.

*6. Controlled Mass Media*
Sometimes to media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.

LOL, literally what the left is doing.


*7. Obsession with National Security*
Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses

See COVID Vax mandates, and weaponized FBI hunting parents upset at their local school boards.

*8. Religion and Government are Intertwined*
Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government's policies or actions

See CRT and Marxist indoctrination at all levels of education and in media. Marxism and CRT are the left’s religion.

*9. Corporate Power is Protected*
The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.

LOL, see Big Pharma, Big Tech, Social media, most major corporations push the Agenda of the left.  See Vax mandates as well.

*10. Labor Power is Suppressed*
Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .

See Vax mandates, mass firings of people unwilling to submit to corporate tyranny.


*11.Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.

See distain for actual Western history and sciences.  Conservatives are censored and even arrested.  Free expression is openly attacked, see cancel culture.

*12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.

Right now the left hates police, but they are quickly moving to fire current police and replace them with loyal SJW brown shirts.  Then they will love them and give them unlimited powers to oppress their enemies.


*13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.

LOL, verbatim for what Dems are doing.

*14. Fraudulent Elections*
Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.

LOL, did you even read this list?  Talk about a self own.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 19, 2022)

theHawk said:


> LOL, wow!  Thanks for laying out all those points:
> 
> *1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottos, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> ...


LOL, had this been an expository essay in bonehead English you would have failed.  

BTW, you are not a conservative nor are you a patriot, a Republican or in touch with reality.  Have a nice evening.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Well, there's no question 0bama was and is a Marxist.


Wow. You're _way_ out there in Italian satellite territory!

President Obama was the first president in more than five decades to win at least 51% of the national popular vote twice, and completed those two terms win 59% approval. 

The delusion that the American electorate is made up of mostly Marxists is exceedingly wacky.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Wow. You're _way_ out there in Italian satellite territory!
> 
> President Obama was the first president in more than five decades to win at least 51% of the national popular vote twice, and completed those two terms win 59% approval.
> 
> The delusion that the American electorate is made up of mostly Marxists is exceedingly wacky.


He had good handlers.

A lot of people were taken in.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> He had good handlers.
> 
> A lot of people were taken in.


Pathetic. Your contempt for most Americans says much about you, nothing about most Americans.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 19, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> LOL, had this been an expository essay in bonehead English you would have failed.
> 
> BTW, you are not a conservative nor are you a patriot, a Republican or in touch with reality.  Have a nice evening.


LOL, run along now, with your tail between your legs.


----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2022)

theHawk said:


> LOL, wow!  Thanks for laying out all those points:
> 
> *1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottos, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> ...



*1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism -* Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottos, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.

*MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!!!!!

2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights* - Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of "need." The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.

*IMMIGRATION TASK FORCE- 'ROUND 'EM UP!!!!'* *WE Will USE TORTURE!!!!

3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause *- The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.

*MUSLIMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


4. Supremacy of the Military* - Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.

*“I Will Be So Good at the Military, Your Head Will Spin.”

5. Rampant Sexism *- The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Divorce, abortion and homosexuality are suppressed and the state is represented as the ultimate guardian of the family institution.

*LOL!!!!* link:

*Donald Trump Said A Lot Of Gross Things About Women On "Howard Stern"*

*'there should be some sort of punishment'* for women who have an abortion

_*miss universe.........aka miss piggy housekeeping.......*_


*6. Controlled Mass Media -* Sometimes to media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.

*'The Blacklist': Here are the media outlets banned by Donald Trump *link:

*'The Blacklist': Here are the media outlets banned by Donald Trump


7. Obsession with National Security *- Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.


*8. Religion and Government are Intertwined -* Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed
to the government's policies or actions.



*9. Corporate Power is Protected *- The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.

*Trump Empire.* 'nuff said.

*10. Labor Power is Suppressed *- Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed.

& *"wages are too high"* - Donald J. Drumpf.

*11. Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts *- Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts and letters is openly attacked.

*unless you are a 'a hand picked professor' at Trump University.

12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment* - Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.

*I AM THE LAW & ORDER CANDIDATE!!!!!!!!!!!


13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption* - Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.

*Look at who angled for a position or already had one in his cabinet & were hanging on to him .... Giuliani, Christie, hedge fund execs & obviously his offspring....

14. Fraudulent Elections *- Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.

Trump Campaign Paid $3.5 Million To Stop The Steal Organizers, Report Finds​Sarah Hansen
Former Staff
Markets
I cover breaking news.
Follow

People involved in organizing the January 6 “Stop the Steal” protests that led to a deadly riot at the Capitol building received more than $3.5 million from the Trump campaign and its associated fundraising committees, a Wednesday reportfrom the Center for Responsive Politics found. 
KEY FACTS​The new revelation stemmed from a review of recent Federal Election Commission filings by OpenSecrets (an arm of the Center for Responsive Politics).
OpenSecrets also found that at least three people listed on permit records for the Stop the Steal rally were employed by the Trump campaign through the end of November 2020.
The filing also showed payment from the Trump campaign to a company called Event Strategies, Inc., which was named on a permit for the rally and employed two people involved in the events on January 6, OpenSecrets said. 
OpenSecrets noted that the full extent of the payments from Trump’s campaign to rally organizers may be much larger because of how the campaign routed hundreds of millions of dollars through shell companies that obscure the name of the ultimate recipient. 
Trump Campaign Paid $3.5 Million To Stop The Steal Organizers, Report Finds


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 19, 2022)

theHawk said:


> LOL, run along now, with your tail between your legs.


One more example of this bird brain who can't write an expository essay.  I wonder if he ever graduated from High School?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 19, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> One more example of this bird brain who can't write an expository essay.  I wonder if he ever graduated from High School?


When was I ever tasked with writing an essay?

All you did was copy and paste.  It’s pretty obvious you didn’t even read it either.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> *1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism -* Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottos, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> ...


*Thank you, for the words of dumb donald, to those who are willing to listen.

It seems the same clowns have their heads in the sand when facts are laid out for them.     *


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 19, 2022)

theHawk said:


> When was I ever tasked with writing an essay?
> 
> All you did was copy and paste.  It’s pretty obvious you didn’t even read it either.


I did copy and paste, and your effort to exploit them was spot on evidence you are uneducated and stubborn.  Reading a real expository response by Playtime ought to have given you some sort of what an expository essay entails.  No wonder you love dumb donald, you're just like him.

BTW, I've read them numerous times, posted them numerous times and not once has anyone been able to knock them down.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 19, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> OK.  Sorry for asking if you were a nut.    But do you actually believe the value of an animal is equal to the life of a human? To me, that is unthinkable and unbelievably absurd and devoid of morality.  So if a child and a dog were both in peril and you could save only one of them,  you would likely or even possibly choose the dog?  If so, I find that very troubling.



Who gets to decide "value"? We're humans. Of course we give "value" to ourselves over others. But then Hitler did it, put "value" on the lives of Germanic people over others and suddenly people are shocked. 

It's called "compartmentalization" when people are able to ignore one thing, while being shocked at something that is quite similar. Humans do it all the time. 

Who would I help in a situation? Probably the thing I was most emotionally attached to. I might save an animal I loved over a human I despised.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 19, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Nothing is immoral to the left any more.  As Charles Baudelaire said, "The devil's best trick is convincing the world that he doesn't exist".


  Nice Baudelaire quote.
   If I may expand on that view.
   " Even if God did not exist,religion would still be holy and
      divine ... God is the only being who does not have to exist  in order
      to reign. "
     -- C.{ Pierre } Baudelaire 1821-1867 French poet


----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Nice Baudelaire quote.
> If I may expand on that view.
> " Even if God did not exist,religion would still be holy and
> divine ... God is the only being who does not have to exist  in order
> ...


Nothing about the left is holy. They are all the scourge of the Earth.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 19, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> I did copy and paste, and your effort to exploit them was spot on evidence you are uneducated and stubborn.  Reading a real expository response by Playtime ought to have given you some sort of what an expository essay entails.  No wonder you love dumb donald, you're just like him.
> 
> BTW, I've read them numerous times, posted them numerous times and not once has anyone been able to knock them down.


  Let's argue you are capable of submitting an essay or Article in some 
  publication or Newsrag .... don't use the term { spot on }.Because use of a 
   hyphen is usually a must.
     It's Spot-on.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> *^^^ about all them thar stories donny fed to the national enquirer & other tabloids.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





schmidlap said:


> Wow. You're _way_ out there in Italian satellite territory!
> 
> President Obama was the first president in more than five decades to win at least 51% of the national popular vote twice, and completed those two terms win 59% approval.
> 
> The delusion that the American electorate is made up of mostly Marxists is exceedingly wacky.


The people aren't Marxist.  Most 0bama voters were gullible fools who didn't see 0bama for what he was.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> *1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism -* Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottos, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> ...


  I guess that one-sided drivel explains why even Independents are fleeing
   Democrats as if carrying fleas.
   More and More Americans are expressing disdain that Trump is no longer
  around.Except at His Massive Rallies.
    Proving it's not Poss-ee-bow to infernally and eternally fool the American
    Electorate.That Plutonian Leftist Dream has been discombobulated.
    This is America.The King of Country.The best of the best.
   Not some bought & sold cheap 3rd world Hell holeThat's the Dream of
  the Democrats partner [ The New World Order }.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Who would I help in a situation? Probably the thing I was most emotionally attached to. I might save an animal I loved over a human I despised.


Yeah, I think that's messed up.
What about a random child and a random dog, say in a flood.  You can only help one.  The other dies.  Which would it be?  Don't inject this with any other variable.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Yeah, I think that's messed up.
> What about a random child and a random dog, say in a flood.  You can only help one.  The other dies.  Which would it be?  Don't inject this with any other variable.


The dog.  Dogs are generally uncorrupt but people, more and more, are corrupted from birth.  Until satan is defeated in this world, humans only have value to the extent that they deny satan access to their lives, and so few of them do.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

playtime said:


> *1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism -* Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottos, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> ...


I think the most telling feature of an atheist leftwing regime is the total and complete disregard for human life:  Abortion,  death panels, unemployment,  trampling of religious freedom,  political imprisonment, legalized prostitution,  promotion of sexual depravity,  push of drug dependency.  We've seen every one of these from the American left.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Yeah, I think that's messed up.
> What about a random child and a random dog, say in a flood.  You can only help one.  The other dies.  Which would it be?  Don't inject this with any other variable.



Well, you'd inject whatever variables are there. You might think about the emotional suffering of the human parents over the dog, which you might not even consider cares about its family members.

It's all emotional. 

Your "humans are more important than other animals" is only that emotional attachment you place on them.

However you when it comes it Iraqis in 2003 shooting at US soldiers your emotional attachment to them might be in the negative. When it comes to the 9/11 bombers it might be way, way in the negative. To Hitler and Stalin even more so.


----------



## playtime (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I think the most telling feature of an atheist leftwing regime is the total and complete disregard for human life:  Abortion,  death panels, unemployment,  trampling of religious freedom,  political imprisonment, legalized prostitution,  promotion of sexual depravity,  push of drug dependency.  We've seen every one of these from the American left.


----------



## Danke (Jan 20, 2022)

My credits:

1. *Military *

My home country Finnish army maavoimat and countries west of Finland like Norway, Sweden maybe European Union and the United States are far from my favor army.

2. *Politics*

Won't say in precise because of many immigrants but could discover I do not want large immigration to include to my country.

3. *Interest*

Hockey, football and metal before crucial desicion with a sport are like football in European standards.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Well, you'd inject whatever variables are there. You might think about the emotional suffering of the human parents over the dog, which you might not even consider cares about its family members.
> 
> It's all emotional.
> 
> ...


So you won't answer?


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Most 0bama voters were gullible fools who didn't see 0bama for what he was.


Your fantasizing that you can descry mysterious truths that are hidden from most Americans for so many years must be a source of great personal pride.

You must be anxiously anticipating Trump's investigators reporting back from Hawaii.

_*Trump Sends Investigators to Hawaii*_*!


*​


----------



## McRib (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> We're not supposed to discuss other boards in this one, slave.


I owned you then, and I own you now.


----------



## McRib (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> So you won't answer?


19 pages in, and you're as much a moron now as page one.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Your fantasizing that you can descry mysterious truths that are hidden from most Americans for so many years must be a source of great personal pride.
> 
> You must be anxiously anticipating Trump's investigators reporting back from Hawaii.
> 
> ...


Let me guess.  You subscribed to the myth that Trump colluded with Russia to steal the 2016 election.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

odanny said:


> 19 pages in, and you're as much a moron now as page one.


My goodness, you sound angry and unhappy.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

odanny said:


> I owned you then, and I own you now.


In your dreams, little one.  In your dreams.  Why don't you go and hide out in some leftist echo chamber where you'll be with folks your own intellectual age.

You're my bitch.


----------



## McRib (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> My goodness, you sound angry and unhappy.


I'm only happy when it rains.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> My goodness, you sound angry and unhappy.


Just ignore the people who don't won't to Welcome you at the forum.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Let me guess.  You subscribed to the myth that Trump colluded with Russia to steal the 2016 election.


Wrong again. Never swallowed that Trumpy nonsense.

I recognized all along that the Cry Baby Loser who kept whining about_ "collusion!" _was pretending there was some crime called _"collusion!"_ and that he had been  charged with it. He had his lickspittles parroting the word incessantly.




*"COLLUSION!"*​
Both are false. There is no such crime. No one ever charged him with it.

Russia's interfering in the 2016 presidential election to help Trump and hurt Clinton - confirmed by the FBI, NSA, CIA, and two Republican-led Senate investigative committees - did not require them to conspire, since they had the same objective - electing Trump - and pursued that objective in their own ways.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Wrong again. Never swallowed that Trumpy nonsense.
> 
> I recognized all along that the Cry Baby Loser who kept whining about_ "collusion!" _was pretending there was some crime called _"collusion!"_ and that he had been  charged with it. He had his lickspittles parroting the word incessantly.
> 
> ...


Squidlappy tries so hard to look dignified.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Wrong again. Never swallowed that Trumpy nonsense.
> 
> I recognized all along that the Cry Baby Loser who kept whining about_ "collusion!" _was pretending there was some crime called _"collusion!"_ and that he had been  charged with it. He had his lickspittles parroting the word incessantly.
> 
> ...


Very nice diversion.  It seems like no leftwinger in here can answer a question.   So let me try again.  The Mueller claim was that Trump conspired with Russia to steal the election.  You have danced around it.  It appears you were all in on that claim which the Mueller Report was ultimately forced to admit there was no evidence for.  Were you or not?


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Squidlappy tries so hard to look dignified.


He does, but in the end, it's the same ol' leftist hatred coming through.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Very nice diversion.


I responded directly, honestly, and accurately to your diversionary _"Let me guess. You subscribed to..." _

I never did.

*Findings that Russia meddled to help Trump beat Clinton *​Findings that Russia meddled to help Trump beat Clinton were 'accurate and on point': Senate intel panel​


You don't like my direct, honest, and accurate response.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 20, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> You don't like my direct, honest, and accurate response.


We're all waiting for your first direct, honest and accurate post of any kind.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 20, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> We're all waiting for your first direct, honest and accurate post of any kind.


Your inability to discredit a single documented truth I have cited is noted.

One would think that the weird worshipers of one dude could easily find a less repugnant object of veneration, but when a skank can rut with and pay off bimbos behind the backs of trophy wives and get shamelessly praised by bible-humping white evangelicals, we are clearly dealing with no ordinary mortal.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 20, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Your inability to discredit a single documented truth I have cited is noted.
> 
> One would think that the weird worshipers of one dude could easily find a less repugnant object of veneration, but when a skank can rut with and pay off bimbos behind the backs of trophy wives and get shamelessly praised by bible-humping white evangelicals, we are clearly dealing with no ordinary mortal.


  You are begging for examples of Irony.As in who's the real skank.
  Try Michael Avenatti.In Jail.Because he was a Liar and a cheat and a jailed
  fraud.Was such a pathetic lout he claimed he would take a shot at running for
   President.A regular on CNN and MSNBC { basically a place where being a loud
  lout pays as a Host }.
     Avenatti Went after Trump with vengeance.Couldn't help from making
  false accusations as to Brett Kavanaugh { accused of spiking drinks at Frat
   parties for the purpose of allowing girls to get gang-raped }.
    Tax evasion,extortion,Fraud,Embexxlement.Could have faced 40 years.
     Now in jail serving 30 months since last July's re-sentencing.
     Avenatti also refused to pay The alleged Trump bimbo Stormy Daniels.
    The guy once the shining star at CNN and MSNBC is actually the biggest
      Skank Lawyer in recent memory.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> I responded directly, honestly, and accurately to your diversionary _"Let me guess. You subscribed to..." _
> 
> I never did.
> 
> ...


You didn't answer it.  You went into the thing about collusion not being a crime.  That's irrelevant to my question.


----------



## Magnus (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> One other thing I'll add.  I firmly believe the 2020 election was stolen.  Only an imbecile believes the senile incompetent buffoon Biden won 81 million votes,  16 million more than any previous election winner.  The guy was possibly the worst candidate in history, and his rallies proved that.


Exactly right! Who the hell cares about pesky details like counting votes etc? If it feels like der leader has won, then that is what we should go by!

Welcome. You will feel right at home here among the other Trump supporters. They too, like you, go on feelings. Damn the facts!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Exactly right! Who the hell cares about pesky details like counting votes etc? If it feels like der leader has won, then that is what we should go by!
> 
> Welcome. You will feel right at home here among the other Trump supporters. They too, like you, go on feelings. Damn the facts!


Nice try, Maggot.  You're out of your league with this one.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Exactly right! Who the hell cares about pesky details like counting votes etc? If it feels like der leader has won, then that is what we should go by!
> 
> Welcome. You will feel right at home here among the other Trump supporters. They too, like you, go on feelings. Damn the facts!


 What part of 102 Million  voting Absentee confounds you.
   Biden like his Goon squad of Voting Rights hacks talk as if in 2020
   there was Voter Suppression.Why else would he suggest that for 2022.
    His kind never said that crap After Obama won in 2012,
  In the Summer of 2012 it was daily taking pts. especially by MSNBC.
    Voter Suppression.Voter Suppression.yet not a single example of
  Voter Suppression after Obama was quickly declared the winner.
   Obama wining 873 counties.And 69 million votes.
    Biden won 477 counties in 2020.
    Trump won 2,497 Counties.
    No President in 150+ years had lost a Re-election when they Increased their
  vote total.Trump received around 3 million more votes in 2020 than 2016.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Nice try, Maggot.  You're out of your league with this one.


  Yesiree.The Pop Warner Football league.For Grade schoolers.
   The difference being is that those kiddies were taught to play
  fair.And gather round to say a prayer before each game.Make the
   sign of the cross.
   I wonder what the New sign for lefties will be this fall.
   For Them Demcrats.


----------



## Magnus (Jan 20, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> What part of 102 Million  voting Absentee confounds you.
> Biden like his Goon squad of Voting Rights hacks talk as if in 2020
> there was Voter Suppression.Why else would he suggest that for 2022.
> His kind never said that crap After Obama won in 2012,
> ...


Tut..tut. Someone forgot their meds, this morning. Feel better.


----------



## Magnus (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Nice try, Maggot.  You're out of your league with this one.


Agree. When it comes to retards like you, I am totally out of your league. You got that right.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Agree. When it comes to retards like you, I am totally out of your league. You got that right.


Not me, asshole. The poster to whom you were responding.  But then I'm not surprised that detail went whizzing over your head.

That poster is going to kick some ass on this board and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> That makes no sense.  Trump wants all legal votes to count.


Are you aware of the Eastman Plan and the WH Pessure on Pence to not count all the legal votes in Arizona Georgia Pennsylvania Michigan Nevada and WISCONSIN in order to manipulate the Electoral College numbers to make Trump the winner?


----------



## Magnus (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Not me, asshole. The poster to whom you were responding.  But then I'm not surprised that detail went whizzing over your head.
> 
> That poster is going to kick some ass on this board and I'm looking forward to it!


Awww... looks like someone is in love! I am sure he and you are going to be great together!  Trumptard👨‍❤️‍👨 heaven!!!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww... looks like someone is in love! I am sure he and you are going to be great together!  Trumptard👨‍❤️‍👨 heaven!!!


At least you won't be there.  There is NO heaven in your future.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 20, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> You sound like a weird worshiper of one divisive dude.


Again, despite you not liking facts----Trump by all standards was a great president---and No I don't give a damn about any of the weak minded easily emotionally manipulated who think he was devisive.   They need their heads examined.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 20, 2022)

playtime said:


> i have full faith that my first & only husband, & father of my child -  whom i've been solidly married to, for almost 37 years has never -  nor will  ever screw around -  especially by raw dogging a porn star a mere 4 months after giving birth to his only child -  & risking giving us some nasty STD.
> 
> _so there's that._


I didn't mention your husband---I said YOU sound like you got some jealous issues going on.  You are obsessed with Melania's breasts and clothes.   It's a jealousy issue hun...not of what your husband is doing with her (lord knows he doesn't have chance with her) but YOU attacking this other woman over her looks and her getting more attention than you.  Very Catty--very pathetic.  I've never liked other women getting catty and attacking another woman to make themselves feel better about their jealous issues.  Melania has done NOTHING TO YOU or anyone---and yet you are worried about her breasts?  Seriously playtime...


----------



## Delldude (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Amen Brother!
> 
> No way anyone could vote against Trump. They obviously used fake Chinese ballots and illegal Mexican votes.
> Trump has millions of people at his rallies
> ...


Dem's turned their entire voting block into a group of Manchurian Candidates acting on the code words (Trump-Trump-Trump)


----------



## Magnus (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> At least you won't be there.  There is NO heaven in your future.


Not to worry. I won't be there. Wish you and your new love buddy, all the best!!  👨‍❤️‍👨


----------



## Delldude (Jan 20, 2022)

playtime said:


> i have full faith that my first & only husband, & father of my child -  whom i've been solidly married to, for almost 37 years has never -  nor will  ever screw around -  especially by raw dogging a porn star a mere 4 months after giving birth to his only child -  & risking giving us some nasty STD.
> 
> _so there's that._


So it is true Biden was a follower of The Who and his favorite song was 'Fiddle About'?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Dem's turned their entire voting block into a group of Manchurian Candidates acting on the code words (Trump-Trump-Trump)



You have no idea what Dems can do
They have a machine that can turn all Republican votes to Democrat.

I dont know why we Republicans even bother to vote


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


Welcome Troll! Just what this board needs.....


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

Dr Grump said:


> Welcome Troll! Just what this board needs.....


Says our favorite troll who shows up just in the nick of time.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You have no idea what Dems can do
> They have a machine that can turn all Republican votes to Democrat.
> 
> I dont know why we Republicans even bother to vote


Already documented in several states.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Already documented in several states.


Very true

Democrats switched votes in Pennsylvania, Georgia, Arizona and Michigan to steal the election from Trump

The key part is Republicans were unable to prove a thing

By 2022, Democrats will be able to steal every election without being caught


----------



## Delldude (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Very true
> 
> Democrats switched votes in Pennsylvania, Georgia, Arizona and Michigan to steal the election from Trump
> 
> ...


It was proven is several states......you UC, 'eh?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2022)

Delldude said:


> It was proven is several states......you UC, 'eh?


Actually, Democrats were able to switch votes in EVERY state they won
Only states won by Republicans held honest elections

I honestly don’t understand why Republicans bother to vote


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2022)

Delldude said:


> It was proven is several states......you UC, 'eh?



It was? Then why isn't Trump president?


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> You didn't answer it.  You went into the thing about collusion not being a crime.  That's irrelevant to my question.


I explained to you that, whatever reason you need _to guess_ - _"Let me guess. You subscribed to the myth that Trump colluded with Russia to steal the 2016 election." - _your guess is wrong.

Trump and his lickspittles persistently attempting their _"collusion"_ diversion never fooled me.

Putin's conspiring to hurt Clinton and help Trump in 2016 - as confirmed by two Republican-led Senate investigative committees -  required no collaboration with Trump or Trumpies, although Trump's Bannon expressed his view of the clandestine meeting at Trump Tower that was exposed:

_“The three senior guys in the campaign thought it was a good idea to meet with a foreign government inside Trump Tower in the conference room on the 25th floor — with no lawyers. They didn’t have any lawyers... Even if you thought that this was not treasonous, or unpatriotic, or bad shit, and I happen to think it’s all of that, you should have called the FBI immediately."_​​









						Bannon: If Trump knew about Trump Tower meeting ‘you have to question it’
					

Former White House chief strategist Stephen Bannon said that it would be concerning if President Trump had previous knowledge about a 2016 Trump Tower meeting between campaign officials and a Russian lawyer.




					thehill.com
				



​


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 20, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Again, despite you not liking facts----Trump by all standards was a great president


_"By all standards"?_

 You can worship the Cry Baby Loser, but the fact that seven million more Americans voted for a less-than-spectacular alternative when finally given the opportunity is ample testimony to public recognition of his failure as POTUS.

His goons attacking Congress because he couldn't (and still can't) handle the truth hardly accrues to the Loser's to greater glory after his defeat.


----------



## Magnus (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You have no idea what Dems can do
> They have a machine that can turn all Republican votes to Democrat.
> 
> I dont know why we Republicans even bother to vote


Yup. We already have the 2024 results. Spoiler Alert: The Dems win again!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Yup. We already have the 2024 results. Spoiler Alert: The Dems win again!!!!


2020 was just a practice for Dems fixing the election
2024 will be a bloodbath


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> 2020 was just a practice for Dems fixing the election
> 2024 will be a bloodbath


How can it not be with rightards still not figuring out how we stole the 2020 election?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> How can it not be with rightards still not figuring out how we stole the 2020 election?


Conservatives are clueless

Democrats stole the election and they have no way to prove it
Looks good for 2024


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> There is the textbook definition; then there is the practical definition. Trump wasn't a perfect conservative, but he was pretty damn good.


Trump is damn good at lying and agreeing with whatever the person he is talking to. 


Mashmont said:


> Pro-life.


Trump is prolife as long ass his supporters are pro-life. Personally I do not believe he cares one way or the other.



Mashmont said:


> Cut taxes,


Cutting his taxes. He could care less what others pay 


Mashmont said:


> appointed conservatives Supreme Court justices


Only because his supporters wanted it. Again he could care less. 


Mashmont said:


> , respected the military, evened up trade deals, protected our border.


This only proves his brain washing is working.


Mashmont said:


> Sadly, even 'love America' is another characteristic associated with ONLY conservatives, since the goal of the left seems to be the destruction of this country.


Your above comment does not deserve a reply because I am an American.
-


----------



## Magnus (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> 2020 was just a practice for Dems fixing the election
> 2024 will be a bloodbath


Yeah, all good Republicans should just stay home and refuse to participate in the elections. That will teach the pesky no-good Dems!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Yeah, all good Republicans should just stay home and refuse to participate in the elections. That will teach the pesky no-good Dems!!


If I were a Republican voter, there is no way I would participate in a fixed election


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If I were a Republican voter, there is no way I would participate in a fixed election


They're too dumb not to vote.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> How can it not be with rightards still not figuring out how we stole the 2020 election?


It's been spelled out pretty well how they stole it.  Why do you think all the defamation lawsuits filed by the fixers?  They don't want this stuff looked at.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> It's been spelled out pretty well how they stole it.  Why do you think all the defamation lawsuits filed by the fixers?  They don't want this stuff looked at.


Great, let's see your evidence Dominion "fixed" the election...


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Conservatives are clueless
> 
> Democrats stole the election and they have no way to prove it
> Looks good for 2024


It's comical how you leftwingers cheer for the ship to go down, not seeming to realize you're aboard the same ship.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> Great, let's see your evidence Dominion "fixed" the election...


I wasn't the one who compiled the evidence.  Derp.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> It's comical how you leftwingers cheer for the ship to go down, not seeming to realize you're aboard the same ship.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 590655


God, aren't there a lot of those around?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I wasn't the one who compiled the evidence.  Derp.


Huh?? I didn't say you did. But you did say Dominion "fixed" the election. Surely, you didn't just make that up and you have tons of evidence of them doing that. So let's see it... Share it with the class...


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> Huh?? I didn't say you did. But you did say Dominion "fixed" the election. Surely, you didn't just make that up and you have tons of evidence of them doing that. So let's see it... Share it with the class...


I didn't say Dominion; you did.  Glad you know who the fixers were.  lol.


----------



## Magnus (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Conservatives are clueless
> 
> Democrats stole the election and they have no way to prove it
> Looks good for 2024


Yup. We did this when Rump was in power. Imagine what we are going to do with Biden in the WH!!!!

Can't believe the Repubs are still fools enough to come back for more!


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Yup. We did this when Rump was in power. Imagine what we are going to do with Biden in the WH!!!!
> 
> Can't believe the Repubs are still fools enough to come back for more!


Magnus:  acting like he was in on it.   rofl.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> The people aren't Marxist.  Most 0bama voters were gullible fools who didn't see 0bama for what he was.


What was he, in your opinion?  



Guess what folks, this clown won't respond to this simple question.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Yup. We did this when Rump was in power. Imagine what we are going to do with Biden in the WH!!!!
> 
> Can't believe the Repubs are still fools enough to come back for more!


The BEST PART is
Kamala Harris gets to use her Vice Presidential powers to overturn the states Electoral Votes


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> It's comical how you leftwingers cheer for the ship to go down, not seeming to realize you're aboard the same ship.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 590655



Why Joe Biden is the best person to lead our ship


----------



## Magnus (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Magnus:  acting like he was in on it.   rofl.


You don't know the half of it. I am also spearheading the next massive steal!! 

With my good friends the Chinese and their magical bamboo space lasers, we got it all sewn up!!! But, hey, don't say we didn't warn you.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> You don't know the half of it. I am also spearheading the next massive steal!!
> 
> With my good friends the Chinese and their magical bamboo space lasers, we got it all sewn up!!! But, hey, don't say we didn't warn you.


lol.  These people laugh at you bottom feeders while taking your money.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why Joe Biden is the best person to lead our ship


Yes, Joe does inspire confidence, especially with his cognitive ability.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> What was he, in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what folks, this clown won't respond to this simple question.


He's a Communist.  Pay attention to the conversation.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The BEST PART is
> Kamala Harris gets to use her Vice Presidential powers to overturn the states Electoral Votes


Kamala's 'powers' have been derived primarily from her activity between the sheets.


----------



## Magnus (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> lol.  These people laugh at you bottom feeders while taking your money.


Sure. Tell me again, who is in the WH?


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Sure. Tell me again, who is in the WH?


Doesn't appear that anyone is.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Kamala's 'powers' have been derived primarily from her activity between the sheets.


Won’t matter, will it?

As VP, Harris gets to throw out the Electoral Votes is states she doesn’t agree with

Trump says she can….right?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Yes, Joe does inspire confidence, especially with his cognitive ability.


Our President has a better understanding of the issues than Trump who got his information from Fox and Friends


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Our President has a better understanding of the issues than Trump who got his information from Fox and Friends


Heh.  Biden doesn't know what day it is, let alone  'understand the issues'.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You have no idea what Dems can do
> They have a machine that can turn all Republican votes to Democrat.
> 
> I dont know why we Republicans even bother to vote


  They could only do what they in 2020 as written by The Federalists
  Mollie Hemingway in - Rigged - { 2021 } DO.
    She writes in detail how the Democrats used dark money and 
   big money and even Zuckerberg in an attempts to change Election
  law and maintain control of Election rules by Democrat Election officials.
    Specifically as explained in Philly.Then Detroit.Atlanta.
    Where specific Blue States with Big Cities who have on the ground
   Election Polling controls to guarantee how votes are collected and counted.
  Like Bumblehead Biden explained.Where it's not about Who votes but who
  Counts the votes.A Joseph Stalin mindset.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> He's a Communist.  Pay attention to the conversation.


You're an idiot as well as a damn liar.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Our President has a better understanding of the issues than Trump who got his information from Fox and Friends


Bubba Biden doesn't even have a clue as to how the polls reflect his lack
  of leadership and insane policy decisions.It's no longer People are Talking
  in and around D.C. as to Who calls the shots at Biden's White House.
   Probably those never by name as a Susan Rice or Eric Holder and
   Jim Brennan.David Plouffe.Maybe even Obama's right hand man
   Senior Adviser Valerie Jarrett.Maybe Samantha Powers.John Podesta.
    Even Transportation Secretary Pete " Beaver Hair cut "  Buttigieg.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> So you won't answer?



I answered you twice. You choose to demand the answer be super simplistic and you won't accept an answer beyond that, that's not my problem.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont wrote: I firmly believe the 2020 election was stolen. 22JAN17-POST#032

NFBW wrote: Trump wanted Pence to not count Arizona Nevada Michigan Pennsylvania Georgia and Wisconsin electors because he “believes” without evidence that he actually won all six of them. So I wonder if Trump “firmly” believes like you Mashmont or just kinda believes the election was stolen because Trump has no evidence in any of those six states. A firm believer like you must have solid evidence, so you certainly plan on sharing that evidence fairly soon here, right? 22JAN20-POST#442


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Bubba Biden doesn't even have a clue as to how the polls reflect his lack
> of leadership and insane policy decisions.It's no longer People are Talking
> in and around D.C. as to Who calls the shots at Biden's White House.
> Probably those never by name as a Susan Rice or Eric Holder and
> ...


Unlike his predecessor, Our President actually reads research materials and listens to his advisors


----------



## Dagosa (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Hi.  I just joined early this morning.  Catholic Trump conservative here.  Pro-life.  Anti birth control.  I consider Trump one of the greatest presidents of all time.  I don't know how this forum leans.  Most of them go leftwing.  Hopefully this will be different.


You’re a Catholic ? Didn’t know Catholics followed white supremacists. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> I didn't say Dominion; you did.  Glad you know who the fixers were.  lol.


LOL

Oh? YOU said... _"Why do you think all the defamation lawsuits filed by the fixers?"_

Who but Domininion filed multiple defamation suits other than Dominion? 

So? Rather than stall, post your evidence Dominion "fixed" the election...


----------



## Dagosa (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Unlike his predecessor, Our President actually reads research materials and listens to his advisors


That’s cause Trump couldn‘t read. So Biden is  just doing his job that any literate person would. It’s quite a change not waking up to an embarrassment every day.


----------



## Dagosa (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> That makes no sense.  Trump wants all legal votes to count.


That’s because Trump the birther, doesn’t think there is  anyone but “white” Americans. Nothing new. The entire GOP has been planning and apartheid slow moving coup for decades. You can’t be a republican and not be white supremacist.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s because Trump the birther, doesn’t think there are anyone but “white” Americans.


I was wondering why his program produced the lowest Black unemployment numbers in history.
On the other hand, I wonder how someone as blatantly stupid as yourself is able to use the Internet.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re a Catholic ? Didn’t know Catholics followed white supremacists. Learn something new everyday.


What? What makes you think I follow Democrats?  As a Catholic, I could never in good conscience do that.  Especially not an anti-Catholic like Biden.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s cause Trump couldn‘t read. So Biden is  just doing his job that any literate person would. It’s quite a change not waking up to an embarrassment every day.


America traded the most accomplished businessman president and the top negotiator in the world,  for a senile buffoon who couldn't touch his ass with both hands.


----------



## Dagosa (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> What? What makes you think I follow Democrats?  As a Catholic, I could never in good conscience do that.


I never guessed that Catholics couldn’t read either. Amazing. Another new thing I learned from that post.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s because Trump the birther, doesn’t think there is  anyone but “white” Americans. Nothing new. The entire GOP has been planning and apartheid slow moving coup for decades. You can’t be a republican and not be white supremacist.


That's funny coming from a guy whose party would gladly hold the lynching rope for Clarence Thomas.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I never guessed that Catholics couldn’t read either. Amazing. Another new thing I learned from that post.


You learned you couldn't read from that post?  Interesting.


----------



## Dagosa (Jan 20, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> You learned you couldn't read from that post?  Interesting.


Nope. You just pretend to read. Something like Trump.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Unlike his predecessor, Our President actually reads research materials and listens to his advisors


You really think Biden "researches and listens"?  Hell, he can't even find the bathroom.


----------



## Mashmont (Jan 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Nope. You just pretend to read. Something like Trump.


Trump has an Ivy League degree.  I have a land-grant university degree.  Where's your GED from?


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 20, 2022)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Mashmont wrote: I firmly believe the 2020 election was stolen. 22JAN17-POST#032
> 
> NFBW wrote: Trump wanted Pence to not count Arizona Nevada Michigan Pennsylvania Georgia and Wisconsin electors because he “believes” without evidence that he actually won all six of them. So I wonder if Trump “firmly” believes like you Mashmont or just kinda believes the election was stolen because Trump has no evidence in any of those six states. A firm believer like you must have solid evidence, so you certainly plan on sharing that evidence fairly soon here, right? 22JAN20-POST#442


  That sounds like how Witch and Warlock { Rachel Maddow and Lawrence O'Donnell }
  operate.Which tickles their innards pink.Some days sky-blue-pink as well.
  Meaning how to act Stalin-like.How to use a Deep State in Framing their betters.
   Getting Documents like Trump's Personal Presidential correspondence in order
  to twist the words and make him seem criminal.Like the Steele Dossier
   and then the Quid Pro Quo phone call as basis for his Impeachment.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 20, 2022)

This purpose of the Introduction forum is exactly that.  These issues can all be discussed throughout the rest of the forum.


----------

